# Post what you think the person above you would be like in bed thread



## Grac3

Well I was going to attempt to describe what the person above me would be like in bed, but it looks like now I wouldn't even need to use my imagination...


----------



## The Great One

I think the person above would be very gentle and docile in bed, but wouldn't mind if you were rough with her.


----------



## dizzygirl

:laughing:


----------



## Darkestblue

It'll be all done and over with and she'll be jumping out the window before I even knew what hit me, like the ninja she is.


----------



## Veeg

It'd be awkward.. for him.


Since I'm a straight guy and all.. yeah.


----------



## turnip

I think that he has had a couple, mediocre-to-bland pseudo-sexual experiences, and is now a vocal asexual and in denial of a whole plethora of ****-erotic tendencies.


----------



## bromide

I've heard tell that ENFPs are frequently kinky in bed, so I'm going to presume that sex with @turnip probably ends with scrapes, bruises and rug burns on someone's part.


----------



## SlowMovingStorm

I think you don't like sex much. You'd probably much rather be reading a book in bed with a cat on your lap.


----------



## snail

The person above me probably uses knives and chains.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

- emotional in bed
- likes to snuggle
- enjoys giving head, but somewhat ashamed of this
- definitely more on the receiving end


----------



## traceur

i think the person above me likes to be handled with knives and chains.

seriously chains are awesome, but knives? what's the pleasure in knives?


----------



## rednet2

Enjoys having an emotional connection with his partner, and can be very enthusiastic and passionate about it. Open to experimentation. Possibly bi-curious.

EDIT: To clarify, I'm referring to Swordsman of Mana. I spent way too much time writing this...


----------



## Angua

Scientific, efficacious, inventive, likes to please... once he decides you're worth it...


----------



## 7rr7s

You'd probably be very submissive, and enjoy soft caresses, romantic love making, and _passionate_ sex untill you completely trusted your lover, then you would let your wild uninhibitted side come out. You probably enjoy dirty talk and wild sex, but only with the right man, someone who can lead you towards your deepest fantasies./


----------



## Donovan

INFP huh?

well, you probably get off on your own tears. you like to dress up in a big foam rainbow and go at it... you might also like to dress up as a hobbit and your SO will be Sauron/Voldemort, they'll hatch some evil plan while beating you down, and in the end you conquer them through good deeds and then you both are in bliss... also furries?

(just a joke by the way :tongue


----------



## zomberlover

@celticstained

I imagine that in this scenario you would be the furry little hobbit man and I would be voldemort or sauron with boobs then we would fly away together on my magical broom, in the missionary position of course so that you could steer the broom. Then all the other jealous magical beings would start throwing the bludgers at us to knock us off our magical high ride, but then just in the knick of time you would catch the snitch between the dainty sides of your butt cheeks right as our pleasure cruise ended, and we would fly back to the ground while everyone in the Hogwarts quidditch stadium gave us a standing ovation for the entertainment we provided, and for our unique way of solving the differences between good and evil. Meanwhile, dumbledore and gandalf make-out somewhere, hoping not to be seen.


----------



## traceur

*zomberlover *
- you would give me a good chase until you get a bit of a distance, then possibly call the police, who i will charm with my jew gold into turning a blind eye (i could ask them for help but that's not very sportive), and lacking the jew gold around my neck i would be light enough to catch you the 2nd time. you would then kick my groin a few times as a i run, and by the i'd catch you i'd be too exausted and into much physical pain to actually do anything.

you would then turn around and give me a glass of water and maybe some ice.



rednet2 said:


> Enjoys having an emotional connection with his partner, and can be very enthusiastic and passionate about it. Open to experimentation. Possibly bi-curious.
> 
> EDIT: To clarify, I'm referring to Swordsman of Mana. I spent way too much time writing this...


 but it applies to me too god damn it!


----------



## 7rr7s

@celticstained This could only work, if me or the woman started calling each other _my precious._ Kinky sex and me dressing like Gandolf would probably ensue.


----------



## bromide

xMetalAddict said:


> I think you don't like sex much. You'd probably much rather be reading a book in bed with a cat on your lap.


Aw, everyone else gets knives and Gandalf and I get this ;__;


----------



## OffTheBooks

bromide said:


> Aw, everyone else gets knives and Gandalf and I get this ;__;


It's always the quiet, reclusive, cat lady that asks you to choke her...


----------



## Ćerulean

The studious sexoholic -- taking in (giggity) a vast array of sexual practices used across countless cultures instead of simply doing it for the sake of doing it. The act of learning how many different types of people do it appeals to you just as much as the act of doing it itself.


----------



## The Great One

DarkyNWO said:


> It's in his name.


It's okay that your intuitive function is inferior to mine. After all, if that really is you in your avatar you probably have fucked way more girls then me because of your looks, and have most likely seen more puss than a litter box.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

The Great One said:


> It's okay that your intuitive function is inferior to mine. After all, if that really is you in your avatar you probably have fucked way more girls then me because of your looks, and have most likely seen more puss than a litter box.


You're a bad person. A very awful person. You often tend to disregard other people's feelings, and say hurtful comments. But you know this about yourself. In fact, you'll probably roast in hell. (wait, you believe in hell? I doubt it)...
YOu make too many threads but you don't really care if anyone minds because you're gonna do it anyway. YOu dont' care yet you had to apologize for it in advance. Which sounds like a contradiction. Either you dont' care, or you do care. Which one is it?


----------



## The Great One

no.anger.just.love said:


> You're a bad person. A very awful person. You often tend to disregard other people's feelings, and say hurtful comments. But you know this about yourself. In fact, you'll probably roast in hell. (wait, you believe in hell? I doubt it)...
> YOu make too many threads but you don't really care if anyone minds because you're gonna do it anyway. YOu dont' care yet you had to apologize for it in advance. Which sounds like a contradiction. Either you dont' care, or you do care. Which one is it?


My siggie acts as a filter to keep people from reporting me to the mods when I say an asshole comment (which I often do).


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

The Great One said:


> My siggie acts as a filter to keep people from reporting me to the mods when I say an asshole comment (which I often do).


When you said siggie i thought you meant cigarette. yum
Why would anyone report you to the mods? That's so mean! 
You such a nice guy )


----------



## rednet2

Ćerulean;2105627 said:


> The studious sexoholic -- taking in (giggity) a vast array of sexual practices used across countless cultures instead of simply doing it for the sake of doing it. The act of learning how many different types of people do it appeals to you just as much as the act of doing it itself.


This is surprisingly accurate. Except instead of different cultures, I find researching different fetishes more interesting. The underlying psychological mechanisms which allow people to feel pleasure from pretty much anything imaginable is truly fascinating... (of course, actually trying some of this stuff is also pretty fun).


----------



## The Great One

no.anger.just.love said:


> When you said siggie i thought you meant cigarette. yum
> Why would anyone report you to the mods? That's so mean!
> You such a nice guy )


I'm a nice guy? That's nice to hear. Although I had had quite a few infractions since I've been here. I haven't had one in a year though. Although that could be because I'm in good with some of the mods, but who knows? Oh btw, I think that you would be very sexually adventurous in bed and I'd like to perform oral sex on you for a VERY LONG TIME!


----------



## kikikins

You are probably an insatiable sex addict being that you have made sexual advances to every woman on this thread. Practice makes perfect i guess


----------



## L

Possibly more on the passionate side of things.... welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Waiting

Sleeping. lol


----------



## L

What....?


----------



## shadowofambivalence

I'm guessing you are likely to have a high libido from consuming a lot of caffeine and sugary foods


----------



## traceur

you would sneak up on me and drug me, using my body in a pornographic performance in front of a live audience, in which your grand fanaly would be riding me while using the friction heated warmth of our juices to boil a bowl of eggs, and then cumming while bending to tattoo your name on my balls in the same time. 

in other words: i have my eye on you, stay away from me you freakishly talented creep!


----------



## Oleas

I'm thinking you're probably creative and focused on performance, while still being affectionate.


----------



## The Great One

Oleas said:


> I'm thinking you're probably creative and focused on performance, while still being affectionate.


I think that you would like to cuddle a lot. Anyway, I thought you were ENFJ?


----------



## dann

Bet you fart when you cum


----------



## Ćerulean

Bet you cum when you fart


----------



## dann

Ćerulean;2125983 said:


> Bet you cum when you fart


 Exactly the reason why I eat so much chipotle


----------



## milti

I have a crush on dann so I'm going to pretend I didn't read the last few things. I think you could be rough. And you'd maybe expect kinkiness. And come too soon maybe!


----------



## MXZCCT

milti girl said:


> I have a crush on dann so I'm going to pretend I didn't read the last few things. I think you could be rough. And you'd maybe expect kinkiness. And come too soon maybe!


You want to be submissive, yet all the while sex crazed and wild. You want to be along for the _ride_ to experience any and all possibilities.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Aggressive and Hot, just the way I like it.


----------



## MyName

You would rule the bed while ruling the whole world at the same time, just the way I like it. :wink:


----------



## Miss Scarlet

You would let me rule in bed and the world. Just the way I like it. *which is a lie*


----------



## MyName

Would want me to take the world, the bed, and her garters from her after one round of domination from her.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Oh man, No!


----------



## Angua

Says no, but means yes...


----------



## Richard

Pushed timmy down the well, because that’s how you get your kicks.


----------



## SilverMoon

oh my! what a thread! lol
I plead the 5th! haha


----------



## The Great One

SilverMoon said:


> oh my! what a thread! lol
> I plead the 5th! haha


You seem like you would want a lot of tender kissing, foreplay, and cuddling. 

@ *Richard*

Dude, it's awesome, you look exactly like Daniel Jackson from Stargate SG1...


----------



## SilverMoon

The Great One said:


> You seem like you would want a lot of tender kissing, foreplay, and cuddling.
> 
> @ *Richard*
> 
> Dude, it's awesome, you look exactly like Daniel Jackson from Stargate SG1...


awww is that what you do? lol 
and oooo Daniel Jackson!  lol I love that show  yeah they do look alike


----------



## The Great One

SilverMoon said:


> awww is that what you do? lol
> and oooo Daniel Jackson!  lol I love that show  yeah they do look alike


1) Yes, I am a very passionate lover. 
2) The two are identical twins. In fact, I even think that Daniel Jackson was an INTP as well.


----------



## SilverMoon

The Great One said:


> 1) Yes, I am a very passionate lover.
> 2) The two are identical twins. In fact, I even think that Daniel Jackson was an INTP as well.


That is the best kind  I love passion!
and INTP's are fuckin sexy 
hehe


----------



## The Great One

SilverMoon said:


> That is the best kind  I love passion!
> and INTP's are fuckin sexy
> hehe


lol, I feel like I got robbed in that statement. You commented on liking to make love in the manner in which I do best, and then you come around and say...."But INTP's are sexy." That's fucked up


----------



## Richard

The Great One said:


> You seem like you would want a lot of tender kissing, foreplay, and cuddling.
> 
> @ *Richard*
> 
> Dude, it's awesome, you look exactly like Daniel Jackson from Stargate SG1...


I guess there is some resemblance.


----------



## The Great One

Richard said:


> I guess there is some resemblance.


lol, are you sure that you aren't clones?


----------



## SilverMoon

The Great One said:


> lol, I feel like I got robbed in that statement. You commented on liking to make love in the manner in which I do best, and then you come around and say...."But INTP's are sexy." That's fucked up


haha hey you mentioned he was an INTP just thought I would blurt that out 
haha thats fucked up lol that was funny


----------



## The Great One

SilverMoon said:


> haha hey you mentioned he was an INTP just thought I would blurt that out
> haha thats fucked up lol that was funny


lol, that was kind of an offensive statement. I think your Fe is broken.


----------



## SilverMoon

The Great One said:


> lol, that was kind of an offensive statement. I think your Fe is broken.


what do you mean? aww Im sorry  *hugs*


----------



## The Great One

SilverMoon said:


> what do you mean? aww Im sorry  *hugs*


**Hugs back** then deceivingly slips his hand down your back and grabs your ass!** Uh oh!: New Sexual Confession! I just e-sexually harassed an INFJ!


----------



## Richard

The Great One said:


> lol, are you sure that you aren't clones?


It’s not that strong


----------



## Hokahey

Alone.....  "the great _one_"


----------



## Playful Proxy

I think you would have a bit of experience with what you are doing.


----------



## quadrivium

Signify said:


> I think you would have a bit of experience with what you are doing.



I'm thinkin' Patrick Bateman-sex-in-front-of-a-mirror fetish.


----------



## Playful Proxy

corgiflatmate said:


> I'm thinkin' Patrick Bateman-sex-in-front-of-a-mirror fetish.


Can I ask who Patrick Bateman is (too lazy to Wiki)?


----------



## Ćerulean

Since he's too lazy to wiki then he's prolly too lazy to get it up thus a sincere waste of time.


----------



## Hokahey

Probably pretty passionate.


----------



## Reicheru

vocal, but not_ too_ vocal. "like a Japanese meal, small courses but so many portions!"


----------



## bromide

I think @Reicheru is experimental but affectionate, likes variety.


----------



## Richard

I think it would be rather cumbersome with the fishbowl hat.


----------



## quadrivium

Signify said:


> Can I ask who Patrick Bateman is (too lazy to Wiki)?



American Psycho?


----------



## Playful Proxy

corgiflatmate said:


> American Psycho?


I am mentally handicapped when it comes to actors, actresses, bands, and singers.


----------



## The Great One

corgiflatmate said:


> American Psycho?


If you're just like my INTJ 6 brother, then you'd probably like it really rough. Probably not into cuddling either. My guess is just wham, bam, thank you mam with you.


----------



## perfectcircle

to the great one-
over-enthusiatic.


----------



## The Great One

adverseaffects said:


> to the great one-
> over-enthusiatic.


You can never have enough enthusiasm.


----------



## hellucid

@adverseaffects 

like a dam waiting to collapse


----------



## perfectcircle

@hellucid
xD that could be good or bad?!


----------



## hellucid

No matter how you look at it, I think a dam falling is a successful event.


----------



## perfectcircle

I guess that depends if you wanna get wet huh.....

I MADE A SEX JOKE LOL


----------



## Master Mind

Hmm. I would think one would have to look in past threads in this forum and look at responses to various topics in order to make an informed guess, if one isn't already familiar with that poster.


----------



## Creevy

Master Mind said:


> Hmm. I would think one would have to look in past threads in this forum and look at responses to various topics in order to make an informed guess, if one isn't already familiar with that poster.


You know he'll research the vaginal hotspots beforehand.


----------



## Ćerulean

Probably hokey. OK... that was just baddd.


----------



## scott

wants you to do things to him doggie style whilst he watches anime programmes.

OOOERR


----------



## Nomenclature

Would be more than fine with heavy grinding at a Kaskade or Skrillex concert as foreplay.


----------



## Ćerulean

She'd be calling the shots. ;]


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

The Great One said:


> Yeah, you'd love it with me. I'd rock your world. Hell, I'll even send you a cock pic if you want. lol, jk.
> 
> Edit: Or not Jk, if you really want one
> 
> Double edit: Also, I am also between the T and F. I'm an ENFP with a ridiculously heavy Te.


Haha. Omg. I was just sharing, plus from what I've heard and experienced, enfps tend to be really good in bed and they're pleasure machines. Hahahahhaha, thanks for the offer though  haha 

@Hokahey lol. A wall... >.>


----------



## Hokahey

Creative..


----------



## Vexilla Regis

inventive and colorful


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Jwing24 said:


> Wow that sounds really extreme, do women like that stuff?
> 
> I don't know these things, I've never had sex.


Haha, I guess I was taking a bit too far, but hmm... 



Mountain Climber said:


> inventive and colorful


Dreamy and comfortable.


----------



## The Great One

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Haha. Omg. I was just sharing, plus from what I've heard and experienced, enfps tend to be really good in bed and they're pleasure machines. Hahahahhaha, thanks for the offer though  haha
> 
> @Hokahey lol. A wall... >.>


Well you know where to find me, if you change your mind luv.


----------



## Waiting

Eager to please.... himself lol. 
No, but this^


----------



## knittigan

I wouldn't know. He doesn't believe in premarital sex.


----------



## Curiously

poster above me would likely be versatile...soft/sensual yet raw/passionate...naughty but also nice...have some tricks up her sleeve...and i'd end up begging for more.

(sorry, @knittigan, don't mean to gross you out, but i bet you'd be a wonderful lover!) 
(oh, i'm so embarrassed now...)


----------



## SugaSkull

Secretly a freak in the bed...the 'will try about anything' type...very sensual, everywhere kisser, and tight squeezer ;P.


----------



## MyName

^would enjoy costumes (especially masks) and wouldn't mind things being put in her mouth, just like the girl in her av.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Someone who clearly would want to put things in my mouth.

As long as he pays attention to my needs and cherishes me as a person, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## MyName

Well personally I think oral is a little overrated. You would clearly be a tiger (sorry, I couldn't resist) and would be very into the emotional aspect.


----------



## knittigan

^likes to be spanked with a telephone book or something equally hilarious.



SillaSY said:


> poster above me would likely be versatile...soft/sensual yet raw/passionate...naughty but also nice...have some tricks up her sleeve...and i'd end up begging for more.
> 
> (sorry, @knittigan, don't mean to gross you out, but i bet you'd be a wonderful lover!)
> (oh, i'm so embarrassed now...)


Not grossed out at all... that's a pretty sexy description. I'm so flattered you think of me that way :wink:


----------



## MyName

I'm just going to say "ditto" to Mr. Silla's description. You would also give me all the spankings I want.


----------



## Waiting

knittigan said:


> I wouldn't know. He doesn't believe in premarital sex.


Aw ruin the fun. What if I told you I was married for a period of time?


----------



## knittigan

Waiting said:


> Aw ruin the fun. What if I told you I was married for a period of time?


Haha, well colour me shocked! It wasn't anything personal, it was just the first thing that came to mind when I saw your username. 

I guess I'll have to clarify my statement and say that I wouldn't know because you're a born again virgin :wink:


----------



## Waiting

knittigan said:


> Haha, well colour me shocked! It wasn't anything personal, it was just the first thing that came to mind when I saw your username.
> 
> I guess I'll have to clarify my statement and say that I wouldn't know because you're a born again virgin :wink:


Lol. I'll let what is hidden stay hidden. The only thing born again about me is the realization of my own free thinking mind after escaping that sociopath:tongue: (im serious unfortunately)

Andd uhh, to go with the thread I'll just second that other guys response, seemed fair enough


----------



## Hokahey

I wonder if anyone in this thread has ever said the person above would just be terrible in bed?
Well why mess with tradition, lol jk...


I'm sure the above poster is pretty caring for his partner when in bed.


----------



## CoopV

Caring, passionate, and likes to cuddle perhaps.. lol


----------



## jessaywhat

@Waiting 
the person above me is actually pretty cute! and coincidentally seems like the exact type of person that wants to be covered in thousand island dressing and spanked for hours on end with a variety of generic plastic cutlery.


----------



## The Great One

jessaywhat said:


> @Waiting
> the person above me is actually pretty cute! and coincidentally seems like the exact type of person that wants to be covered in thousand island dressing and spanked for hours on end with a variety of generic plastic cutlery.


Based upon the your response to the person above you, I would say that you are very kinky indeed.


----------



## bromide

I got @The Great One this time around, huh. I'm gonna say that he's the sort of guy who needs to have his mouth duct taped closed so that he doesn't talk too much during sex.


----------



## Hokahey

She likes a lot of passion and things that happen "in the moment" so I would assume that's what she would be like in bed. haha... at least that's what it seems like from her post.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

jessaywhat said:


> @Waiting
> the person above me is actually pretty cute! and coincidentally seems like the exact type of person that wants to be covered in thousand island dressing and spanked for hours on end with a variety of generic plastic cutlery.


FTW!!!!!!^


@Hokahey steamy probably!


----------



## paper lilies

^ Natural instinct to be dominant and take the reins. Probably likes adventurous endeavors.


----------



## Azure Bass

Passionate. From what I think I know about the ENFJs I know that you can be dominant..Very dominant -- I mean passionate -- with the people you're with.


----------



## Hokahey

Gentle until comfortable then imagination kicks in.  Passionate I'm sure all the time though.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

@*Hokahey* Warm and slow, definitely romantic - but with a hidden darker side!


----------



## The Great One

bromide said:


> I got @The Great One this time around, huh. I'm gonna say that he's the sort of guy who needs to have his mouth duct taped closed so that he doesn't talk too much during sex.


lol, you wouldn't be the first woman to have that idea.


----------



## Lumen Animae

@IAmOrangeToday

Sweet, gentle and a little bit nervous 

@The Great One

Considering that you have Warren Buffet as your avatar I’m going to go with uncomfortable, avoiding eyecontact and a bit self-centered, you know, like a true capitalist, haha


----------



## The Great One

Lumen Animae said:


> @IAmOrangeToday
> 
> Sweet, gentle and a little bit nervous
> 
> @The Great One
> 
> Considering that you have Warren Buffet as your avatar I’m going to go with uncomfortable, avoiding eyecontact and a bit self-centered, you know, like a true capitalist, haha


I only have Warren Buffet as my avatar because that picture was hilarious. In that picture, Warren Buffet was with Jay Z at a night club, and Warren was throwing up, "The Rock".


----------



## Azure Bass

In a word: Rough?


----------



## Pachacutie

Accommodating and gentle, but in charge.


----------



## dalsgaard

Unexpectedly dominating and dirty!


----------



## Tanuchiro

For some reason, I think you'd play gangsta rap in the background.


----------



## Remington

psycho bitches are alaways good in bed :tongue:


----------



## Tanuchiro

Kingsley88 said:


> psycho bitches are alaways good in bed :tongue:


Of course. roud:
sadly, I wouldn't *personally* know.


----------



## Empecinado

Like a fridge.


----------



## Symphi

Difficult to get affirmation from, but willing to try new things and one to make sure their lover is pleased. ;D


----------



## bigtex1989

Like a mass of trumpeting archangels with gifts of ambrosia and general good tidings


----------



## silverlark

This thread has been surprisingly amusing.
For the post.above me I would say warm and sure...


----------



## silverlark

Also, oh great one, I think you are actually a puppy in wolfs clothing...


----------



## Promethea

gentle.

tenchar.


----------



## Hokahey

. rough


----------



## liza_200

Sassy! (10 chars)


----------



## Richard

Like a baws


----------



## pretty.Odd

Toe and feet licking.......


----------



## Richard

pretty.Odd said:


> Toe and feet licking.......


Eww.

You use unicorn strapons.


----------



## pretty.Odd

This man gets off while watching MLP.


----------



## Richard

This woman gets off on torturing a poor man with MLP episodes.


----------



## pretty.Odd

This man likes to rub his genitals on a Fluttershy plushie doll (covered in white splotches of course), cum prematurely, and then cry for hours.


----------



## Richard

This woman gets off on viewing poor, innocent widdle men through a sick and twisted MLP lens of utter depravity and deviance.


----------



## pretty.Odd

This man looks at pictures of women showing only their *ANKLES* and wearing only thier *NIGHT GOWNS*. They even have their *HAIR DOWN*. What a sick fuck.


----------



## Richard

Sniff, I have a problem


----------



## Hokahey

intense and unique


----------



## Tanuchiro

I think you have a hat you like to wear during. It has two feathers on it.


----------



## The Great One

pretty.Odd said:


> This man looks at pictures of women showing only their *ANKLES* and wearing only thier *NIGHT GOWNS*. They even have their *HAIR DOWN*. What a sick fuck.


I think you'd be really good in bed but would have strange fetishes.


----------



## Hokahey

He wouldn't be in the bed, he would be watching.


----------



## The Great One

Hokahey said:


> He wouldn't be in the bed, he would be watching.


I'd like to do a little of both actually.


----------



## Hokahey

. quick


----------



## The Great One

Hokahey said:


> . quick


Quick witted, or quick to cum. I assure you my friend, I def don't have premature ejaculation. Ha ha.


----------



## Hokahey

LOL, you don't have to "assure" me anything. It's just a thread.


----------



## Miss Scarlet




----------



## The Great One

Hokahey said:


> LOL, you don't have to "assure" me anything. It's just a thread.


It's not just for you my friend. It's for the vast array of women over the internet, that are salivating over the idea of having sex with me. Come on now, I can't let down the ladies


----------



## Antichrist

ENTJ?

Damb good.

Edit:

ENTP? I've heard good reviews.


----------



## The Great One

Miss Scarlet said:


>


Yes, I admit that I'm quite the awkward individual.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

The Great One said:


> Yes, I admit that I'm quite the awkward individual.


----------



## JohnGalt

Dominatrix


----------



## Hokahey

The Great One said:


> It's not just for you my friend. It's for the vast array of women over the internet, that are salivating over the idea of having sex with me. Come on now, I can't let down the ladies


So the thread is masked just for you to spread your epeen? lol....this is why I said "quick". 


@JohnGalt

Probably pretty good.


----------



## The Great One

Miss Scarlet said:


>


Ha ha. Stargate SG1 is fucking awesome.


----------



## Zeptometer

*sigh* these threads are always such sausagefests.


----------



## Remington

Zeptometer said:


> *sigh* these threads are always such sausagefests.


no sausage?..would you like a Krabby Patty instead?:


----------



## Hokahey

. fun, adventurous


----------



## Azure Bass

Pleasing!!


----------



## MyName

Anyone who posts in this thread has got to be pretty adventurous. And INFJ's are usually unselfish.


----------



## silverlark

Well, you are feeling apathetic so... Lazy maybe?


----------



## MyName

You'd be into romantic settings, given your avatar, and maybe a little................critical. :dry:


----------



## silverlark

Aw, no, I'm quite encouraging sweetheart. Don't be mad I teased you a little...


----------



## Richard

She’d be encouraging, and likes to tease.


----------



## knittigan

Surprised.


----------



## MyName

Surprising


----------



## Hokahey

Suppressing..... until climax.  lol....


----------



## MyName

Well I do try. roud: You'd be very unselfished and focused on enjoying the moment, since your mood is "content" right now. You might be pretty good at "suppressing" yourself too.


----------



## Hokahey

..... A nice romancer, slow seducer. lol....


----------



## snail

I have no idea. Perhaps experimental and subtle?


----------



## hackm

Too late to respond!


----------



## snail

He probably wouldn't put on a dress for me or let me use my anal toys.


----------



## Hokahey

VERY intriguing. Would be fun.


----------



## knittigan

Would look pretty in a dress :laughing:


----------



## Hokahey

Would also look pretty in a dress.


----------



## hackm

Would try to convince me to go gay for pay.


----------



## MyName

Would totally go gay for pay, because he loves cigars so much. :laughing:


----------



## hackm

Would marvel at the size of my genitalia.


----------



## knittigan

Has an oral fixation, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MyName

Would like it if her partner had an oral fixation, and MAYBE if he wore a dress.


----------



## knittigan

Likes being cuckolded.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Likes to hit on cabbages and sometimes spinach.


----------



## Agent Blackout

enthusiastic and giddy, based on the avatar


----------



## Sonny

"What happens in the bedroom, stays in the bedroom" and anything is game.


----------



## Impermanence

Based on the avatar, smokes a cigarette after sex.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

This is one of the best threads I've read so far XD

To the dude above me... I think you'd be rather... the giving type of guy that likes to be dominated >D (just a total random guess, btw)


----------



## Richard

Only enjoys it if it’s with glittery twilight vampires that play the banjo.

Edit:

Rofl.


----------



## Agent Blackout

maybe kinky and energetic?
sometimes likes to take control
perhaps, has a good rhythm? lol (based on avatar)

*Edit: Ninja'd!!!!*


----------



## Hokahey

Steady paced...as you can see he was too slow to respond and got ninja'ed.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Richard said:


> Only enjoys it if it’s with glittery twilight vampires that play the banjo.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Rofl.


Man, fuck twilight -_- And it's a guitar  



Agent Blackout said:


> maybe kinky and energetic?
> sometimes likes to take control
> perhaps, has a good rhythm? lol (based on avatar)
> 
> *Edit: Ninja'd!!!!*


So kinky ;D And sometimes? Baby, I'll be forcing you into submission every night XD Rhythm? ... Yup. Good job.

And @*Hokahey* you'd do it all dreamy and steamy like~ (another random guess )


----------



## Richard

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> Man, fuck twilight -_- And it's a guitar


Vampires don’t care(much like honey badgers), they’ll have their way with you anyway.
I said it’s a banjo, so it’s a banjo.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Richard said:


> Vampires don’t care(much like honey badgers), they’ll have their way with you anyway.
> I said it’s a banjo, so it’s a banjo.


As long he's an old style Dracula type vampire  Banjo's are lame |D


----------



## Hokahey

Dedicated and passionately.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Hokahey said:


> Dedicated and passionately.


How would you really be like? Just curious XD


----------



## Hokahey

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> How would you really be like? Just curious XD


Maybe the best word would be "adventurous". lol...

I would say you are a little shy as well.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Hokahey said:


> Maybe the best word would be "adventurous". lol...
> 
> I would say you are a little shy as well.


Why do you that? Do I come across as shy?


----------



## Hokahey

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> Why do you that? Do I come across as shy?


Why do I do what?

I say "shy" because you came into the thread just giving out innocent little "guesses". I could be wrong, just a guess. 


You seem eager to have fun in bed.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Hokahey said:


> Why do I do what?
> 
> I say "shy" because you came into the thread just giving out innocent little "guesses". I could be wrong, just a guess.
> 
> 
> You seem eager to have fun in bed.


Sorry, I have a bad habit of omitting important words in my sentences |D 'say' was supposed to be somewhere in that sentence.

I was just guessing because I don't know the people I was guessing about  And funny you say "innocent", I've had people mistakenly think that of me. Only the people close to me know how much I'm not. 

I wouldn't say shy either, maybe quiet but bold, too 

Educate myself in others preferences. Many of mine aren't exactly normal, just natural INTJ curiosity.


----------



## Hokahey

Determined.


----------



## Impermanence

The one to take charge.


----------



## CoopV

The one to let someone else take charge


----------



## Dashing

sensitive and caring


----------



## MyName

Is selfish and just wants to _dash_ to the finish line. OHHHHH YEAHHHHH *boom-bat* Thanks guys, you've been a wonderful audience!


----------



## Enkidu

Efficient. Don't waste time; get it done. 

"Mr. Warf, make it so."


----------



## MyName

Captain Picard would probably focus on sex as an academic subject, and would also be very aware of his own emotional investments in the encounter. However, he might struggle with making his own needs known.


----------



## knittigan

Is a crymaxer.


----------



## MyName

Likes to teach sweet and innocent young men the dirty ways of the world. :shocked:


----------



## knittigan

Likes being taught the dirty ways of the world.


----------



## Enkidu

Accommodating without being patronizing; gushy and very affectionate deep down.


MyName said:


> Likes to teach sweet and innocent young men the dirty ways of the world. :shocked:


A man's fragile ego is always in the care (or mercy) of a woman...


----------



## Sonny

Practices tantric sex for a deeper emotional connection. 

Probably burns incense as well.

/nfj stereotyping.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Loves tranny sex, tweaking his own nipples with a cig for dessert. Devil-loves-prada kind of lover.


----------



## MyName

You'd be pretty wild, energetic, and would like gender bending.


----------



## pretty.Odd

It turns you on to hear other person scream your name.


----------



## snail

quirky and cute, perhaps slightly awkward in an endearing way.


----------



## INTJellectual

Not so sure about this, but I think you're open to new and exciting positions.


----------



## MyName

You would internalize it and try and learn as much about sex as you could.


----------



## Pachacutie

Likes dominant women, but isn't sheepish.


----------



## MyName

Miss RabbitHeart was exactly right, which makes me think she would be very good at figuring out what her special friends like in bed.


----------



## Impermanence

Likes to take charge in bed.


----------



## MyName

Unlike Miss RabbitHeart, Mr. Matt1991 was not correct in his guess. That makes me think he _wouldn't_ be very good at figuring out what his special friends like in bed. :wink: I kid, you'd probably be okay.


----------



## Siren

^^^^Say my name


----------



## Night & Day

You would want to feel safe enough with your partner first before having sex. After feeling that though, you'd be like a beast unleashed. :laughing::crazy:


----------



## peabrane

Gentle and accommodating. Unselfconscious, but more sweet than passionate. The emotional connection would be more important than the physical one to you.


----------



## Night & Day

I am indeed a mix of those things. x3

I think you would be a bit eccentric when it comes to sex and a bit random. You could make the most out of any scenario/situation. Also, not apt to initiate but enthusiastic when your partner does. :kitteh:


----------



## Crimson Ash

Calm and collected when intimate. You prefer tender loving care while engaged. Also a preference to be initiated on but you're more than comfortable being a guide as well.


----------



## Night & Day

I think you would take your partner seriously and be very passionate. A foreplay kind of guy (maybe even roleplay too), knowing how much women enjoy it. :kitteh:


----------



## Rift

The spit and polish type. 

'cuz you gotta get a li'l dirty to make things clean. 

So I suspect a cross between Anne Robinson (of the weakest link) and Martha Stewart... your body is only a temple... if they do it right.


----------



## Devrim

chaoticbrain said:


> Hmm I think I like the idea of this thread.
> 
> ^ That was somewhat accurate in a weird way, have I said anything on the forum that indicates I have a lot of pent up frustration ?
> 
> I think you'd have a meticulous pickiness about who you sleep with.



Just a guess on my part,
You come across like someone who is quite reserved is all! 

And to Rift?
I don't know but I suspect you really like something Kinky,
I couldn't say what,
But I think your partner would need to be open minded in their approach to sex


----------



## TwistedMuses

You'd be like the most gentle guy ever. With a little of mild pranks and laugh involved. Caring and wanting to please. Adventurous. A little kinky.


----------



## .17485

Fun, mysterious, caring, has a wild side to their reserved nature.


----------



## Christie42476

Playful, sweet, and persuasive.


----------



## Northcrest

Caring, emotional, maybe great at foreplay. Also occasionally dominant comes to mind.


----------



## carlaviii

Charmingly shy but willing to experiment.


----------



## Crimson Ash

Fiery, passionate, charged. What else? hmm kinky in all the good ways.


----------



## milti

Yesss, I get to answer about UtterMess!

Gentle and considerate, and kind, and a little kinky maybe... I imagine some nervousness at first but in an endearing way. And maybe a few laughs too, to help with initial awkwardness. Cuddles will follow. :happy:

I'm pretty sure he is the sort who will put the girl's comfort level and pleasure first. Extended foreplay.


----------



## Lettusaurus

Timid. Prefers missionary. Bad on top, but willing to give it go. Foreplay game needs improvement. Kinkiness level 4/10


----------



## stormgirl

Hmm….into lots of foreplay, definitely non-conventional, likely to be kinky!


----------



## milti

Lettusaurus said:


> Timid. Prefers missionary. Bad on top, but willing to give it go. Foreplay game needs improvement. Kinkiness level 4/10


Erm... I give you 4/10 for accuracy :tongue:


----------



## MissyMaroon

Playful, cute-sexy, enthusiastically submissive, surprising.


----------



## Devrim

I think sex with you would be sensual and focused on foreplay,
You like to have it drawn out and romantic,
A quick fix ain't your thing


----------



## Lettusaurus

Can I delete this post? I quoted the wrong post


----------



## Frosty

This whole page is all about outdoor picnic sex. 

Only you can prevent forest fires in your crotch.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

lblouin1 said:


> Demisexual? Not sure what it is but sounds fun and spontaneous. Adventurous and open to try new things


Sure.

Lol, the first time you posted I was so worried/confused. I was like "What? I'm not banned, am I? What the hell did I do wrong :shocked:"


----------



## lblouin1

Just figuring out how to use the forum. I'm a forum virgin


----------



## Frosty

Don't worry, people here have been poppin' blueberries since 2009. 

(this is probably not an advertisement) 

Off topic, but who else likes blueberry muffins?


----------



## Rift

Frosty said:


> Don't worry, people here have been poppin' blueberries since 2009.
> 
> (this is probably not an advertisement)
> 
> Off topic, but who else likes blueberry muffins?


... Duuuuuuude it's like an orgy with smurfs for your mouth


----------



## mrscientist

I think he would be horizontal.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

rainbows.


----------



## Rift

probably a bit crazed and all over the place... a bit spastic throwing the feathered pillows, flowers and even the lamp from the nightstand across the room, running his hands against the headboard and polishing that wood like there's no tomorrow... while randomly jerking his head, teary eyed and runny nose, making wild exaggerated sounds before getting off, rolling over and falling asleep...


----------



## milti

Lettusaurus said:


> Which 40% was I correct on?


Timid* -*no, I usually initiate it. I like taking an unsuspecting person by surprise. 
_Prefers missionary_. Erm... This may be a bit true. It gets me off just to see someone work so hard to get me off. 
_Bad on top_, but _willing to give it go_ - no, I don't really mind it and er - no, I don't know how one can be 'bad' at being on top, it seems to be a win-win situation for all. 
Foreplay game needs improvement. NOPE. NEVER. FOREPLAY IS MY FORTE. :shocked:
_Kinkiness level 4/10_ - This maayyyyy be true. I'm not a fan of anything crazy and I like to do only what's necessary to finish the job as fast as possible. I'm not very kinky to be honest. I like plain no-fuss sex.


----------



## afriskykiwi

A straight up SAVAGE!!!


----------



## Rift

more persistent than the little engine that could... 
maybe a bit of hair pulling and a firm grip to stay on top of things
but loyal to his partners' needs...
unlike the bird... 
probably has more colourful plumage to show off
and always at the beckon for a mating call
'cuz like an artist or a writer, the fine works of a frisky kiwi are truly never done... 

if that's too fruity, then give his fuzzy change purse a few soft squeezes... 

I don't recall many uses for a kiwi but they seem to go pretty well with a couple drinks.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Rift said:


> probably a bit crazed and all over the place... a bit spastic throwing the feathered pillows, flowers and even the lamp from the nightstand across the room, running his hands against the headboard and polishing that wood like there's no tomorrow... while randomly jerking his head, teary eyed and runny nose, making wild exaggerated sounds before getting off, rolling over and falling asleep...


 Not bad. 

The headboard is just an object in the way of progress, though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Wild, probably try way too much to control.


----------



## Penguin

wants to sit on your face but too shy to say it LOL.


----------



## Christie42476

methodical, patient, dominating but with a kind of sweetness mixed in it at the same time


----------



## Shadows10Girl

I think you'd spend time pleasuring your lover till they reach their happiest point. Then you'd raise an eyebrow "Now do me." 
xD


----------



## Playful Proxy

You seem like you may be the quiet type with a bit of experience under her belt.


----------



## Nackle1

Appears very nervous and sensitive; Secretly very doubtful of his own abilities; afraid of emotional connection yet desires it; Suprises his partner with his kind and passionate nature when he's able to relax. 

I'm reading in to your very crimson avatar, seeing it as compensation for a lack of control in real life. After all, we are what we hide, not what we show. Or maybe I'm totally wrong...I'm a black and white kind of guy. Perhaps I have a little bias.


----------



## stormgirl

Difficult to get to know, quiet and reserved. However, once with someone in bed...highly responsive and in tune to their needs and desires. Open minded to trying almost anything!


----------



## petite libellule

Well. I'm not so sure from experience or anything but. Last year @stormgirl and I went to a slumber party and she confessed that she only digs missionary. so whatever that means to you .. is an accurate assumption as to what she's like in bed. ",


----------



## Diphenhydramine

for above ^, not sure what to say, except 'definitely not shy.'



carlaviii said:


> I'm betting Diphen can be _very_ rough...


 well, now that I think about it :<


----------



## carlaviii

Diphenhydramine said:


> well, now that I think about it :<


It doesn't have to be a _bad_ thing...


----------



## Diphenhydramine

carlaviii said:


> It doesn't have to be a _bad_ thing...


 As for you, I have to repeat my earlier prediction of someone else but with more exclamation marks - definitely not shy !!! I imagine you know exactly what you want and are active in promoting it.


----------



## Sinistra Manus

Disastrous.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

You might think that. I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Curiously

Nimble. That's my totally uneducated guess.


----------



## Vishnushiva

Curious, hehehehe xD


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Experimental.


----------



## Kittynip

Lots of fun! Energetic and attentive.


----------



## Blazy

Sweet, gentle, and submissive


----------



## Calvaire

Vocal and expressive.

awe shit that was for @Kittynip


----------



## Blazy

Enthusiastic and physical


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Fast, passionate, the only down side is that it might end too soon.


----------



## monthlydinners

Aggressive and experienced.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Exotic, passionate, a bit of a tease too.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Intense.


----------



## Devrim

I think you'd have great variation with sex,
Though I think you'd be massively into role play and costumes


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Fun and energetic.


----------



## mushr00m

Sensual. Deep. Passionate. Risky.


----------



## Dalton

This thread exists. Haha I don't even know. I'd expect @_isingthebodyelectric_ to be sincere, excited, and eager. Lots of cowgirl.

Edit: And now it looks like @mushr00m snuck a comment in while I wasn't looking, so for her... Less talk, more action. More likely to experiment. Does it for her own pleasure, not to please her partner.


----------



## mushr00m

dalton.thompson said:


> This thread exists. Haha I don't even know. I'd expect @_isingthebodyelectric_ to be sincere, excited, and eager. Lots of cowgirl.
> 
> Edit: And now it looks like @_mushr00m_ snuck a comment in while I wasn't looking, so for her... Less talk, more action. More likely to experiment. Does it for her own pleasure, not to please her partner.


Wrong on all counts, hehe! Id say for you, energetic, racy, observant of partners needs.


----------



## Dalton

mushr00m said:


> Wrong on all counts, hehe! Id say for you, energetic, racy, observant of partners needs.


Dang. Lesson learned: I probably should lose my virginity before making judgments about others' sex lives. hahaha! But yeah, I _imagine_ that you hit the target about how I'd be.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Probably involving strawberries. Or cheese. Or both.


----------



## Dalton

AyaSullivan said:


> Probably involving strawberries. Or cheese. Or both.


That sounds delicious. I wouldn't imagine that being outside your range of comfort either.


----------



## monthlydinners

Angsty, rough, comfortable with your sexuality, extremely pleasurable on both ends.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

dalton.thompson said:


> That sounds delicious. I wouldn't imagine that being outside your range of comfort either.


I'm a big fan of strawberries.


----------



## Brown93

AyaSullivan said:


> I'm a big fan of strawberries.


ENFP, so obviously fun, passionate and incredible


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Made in total darkness in a penthouse, probably not in bed. Will evolve whips.


----------



## Dalton

Brown93 said:


> ENFP, so obviously fun, passionate and incredible


I almost had a relationship with an ENFP once. I feel like I missed out, but it wouldn't have worked anyway, unless it was just a fling.

QUOTE=AyaSullivan;4222900]Made in total darkness in a penthouse, probably not in bed. Will evolve whips.[/QUOTE]
Whips made out of Spiderman's webs, to be more specific. And maybe you'll tie up your partner with your webs as well. There's probably already Spiderman porn on the web, but I'm not gonna look for it. I refuse.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

dalton.thompson said:


> Whips made out of Spiderman's webs, to be more specific. And maybe you'll tie up your partner with your webs as well. There's probably already Spiderman porn on the web, but I'm not gonna look for it. I refuse.


Ah, that's nasty, man.


----------



## Nope

AyaSullivan said:


> Ah, that's nasty, man.


Likes being choked.


----------



## Penguin

likes choking people


----------



## Kyandigaru

Penguin said:


> likes choking people


likes boring sex. boring by maybe three positions and the only way he spices it up is switching women. whether they are in his dreams or not.


----------



## Dalton

@Penguin : Likes incorporating irony into his sex life.

Another bait & switch, thanks to @Kyandigaru : Likes it gentle, I guess?


----------



## Kyandigaru

dalton.thompson said:


> @_Penguin_ : Likes incorporating irony into his sex life.
> 
> Another bait & switch, thanks to @_Kyandigaru_ : Likes it gentle, I guess?


sir, take a good look at my profile pic. Do i look like a b**** that likes it soft? Look past the glasses and coy smile. Deep down is another sadist human being in a big woman's body.


----------



## Penguin

Kyandigaru said:


> likes boring sex. boring by maybe three positions and the only way he spices it up is switching women. whether they are in his dreams or not.



LOL no.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Nope said:


> Likes being choked.


As long as nobody gets killed.
@Penguin Too cuddly to have sex. Probably will just cuddle.


----------



## phony

Penguins have the weirdest dance.


----------



## Penguin

AyaSullivan said:


> As long as nobody gets killed.
> @_Penguin_ Too cuddly to have sex. Probably will just cuddle.


LOL

well if I was actually a penguin this would be true.


----------



## Space Cat

Romantic maybe?


----------



## Crimson Ash

Passionate and adventurous.


----------



## BlackDog

Likes to have music playing during the show. Paramore?


----------



## Crimson Ash

BlackDog said:


> Likes to have music playing during the show. Paramore?


Not in a million years.

As much as I enjoy music I never involve it in the bedroom. Why combine two things I enjoy when there is more than enough pleasure to explore when they are considered separately.


----------



## Juggernaut

Women genuinely into sci-fi, or a "nerdy" equivalent.

I don't know if that would necessarily be something in bed, or how to get you _into _bed.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

based solely on your type
kinky and awkward in a way that some would find off putting but others would find sexy


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Too traditional.


----------



## BlackDog

UtterMess said:


> Not in a million years.
> 
> As much as I enjoy music I never involve it in the bedroom. Why combine two things I enjoy when there is more than enough pleasure to explore when they are considered separately.


Haha. Well, I took a stab at it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Traditional, but willing to try new things.


----------



## yet another intj

@AyaSullivan


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Dreamy, with Yes on the background.

And tentacles XD


----------



## Space Cat

tentacles 8)


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

Experimental, interesting. Whether in a positive way or not is debatable.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Emotional and passionate. May or may not cry of happiness at the end.


----------



## Christie42476

Agile, assertive, vocal.


----------



## SA1988

Um. Quite loving. It would be making love. Not just everyday sex.


----------



## Christie42476

Quite true, actually.

Creative, focused, very thorough.


----------



## Crimson Ash

Fun, romantic and prefers a degree of dominance and control.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

AyaSullivan said:


> Emotional and passionate. May or may not cry of happiness at the end.


I suppose I'm passionate. I'm fairly agressive, and like being the dominant one. 

I don't cry.

@*UtterMess*
Caring and thoughtful, perhaps forceful, but still gentle?


----------



## Saira

@SirenaChitzoph You've already answered, and it's similar to what I would have guessed from your avatar. But I wouldn't have guessed passionate, I'd say you were a domineering Ice Queen. You like it when you're intellectually superior.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

An adventure. Never know where the path may lead you. :wink:


----------



## WinterFox

My gut feeling tells me that the person above me can be quite kinky in bed.

Very loud and kinky I guess.


----------



## NotedBook300

Affectionately experimental


----------



## VeraH

Not affectionate, focused, no inhibition.


----------



## WillyT

An absolute freak.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Absolutely boring. Probably fucks like a virgin.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

I think I'd have to fake an orgasm with you... but then again, you might surprise me.


----------



## Devrim

I think the person above me is the type,
Who upon me entering a dark room,
Would turn on the lamp,
And whilst I am startled,
Purr:
"Let the games begin".

P.S You'd be wearing black lingerie


----------



## Blazy

There will be no bed because it broke when the person above me tried to get on and ride on my dick


----------



## Lucky Luciano

My ass would be sore for weeks after.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Interesting..


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Too self conscious, unable to let go & let her repressed freak off the leash.


----------



## FallingSlowly

Attentive. More of a giver than a taker. Wants to hear lots of appreciative and ecstatic noises...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

She knows what she likes & isn't embarrassed to enjoy herself between the sheets.
She wouldn't object to experimenting within the realm of kink & she probably owns a pair of handcuffs


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ROBBISH (lol)


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Are you even legal girl.


----------



## MisterD

A snake & a mouse as a display picture...

She likes seeing people in pain & laughs at the situation. She may seem like an innocent girl, but there's a dark side of sex which she desires, passion!


----------



## Kwestin

Cool, persuasive, and overconfident in hypothesis of outcome.


----------



## Chas23

Into trying kinky things and will toy around with BDSM. Likes to be the dominating one.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Would love an erotic spanking with a happy ending.


----------



## Chas23

Sounds about right!


----------



## TwistedMuses

Sensitive to the partner's needs, with a good taste for sexy lingerie, always hungry for physical love. 
A bit shameless.


----------



## 7rr7s

Probably secretly kinky.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

not-so-secretly kinky.


----------



## Lemxn

Not shy at all but romantic.


----------



## UpstreamSalmon

Hard to get... slow to catch.... but hot and inextinguishable with the right spark.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morfy

Uh, probably rather on the romantic slow side with some kinky attributes. But mostly lovin' gently =D


----------



## Khaine

Deeply passionate, with a never ending flame.


----------



## Lemxn

Very very veeeery passionate, I mean, _very_.


----------



## FakeLefty

Creative and passionate.


----------



## TwistedMuses

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Probably secretly kinky.


I am quite an open kink lover, pal.

@FakeLefty
You'd make steam go out of your partner's ears.


----------



## FakeLefty

Rather than just the ears, you would make the whole room steam. :wink:


----------



## will-o'-wisp

Likes to do weird things with his Dr Who scarf


----------



## Lemxn

She may be always the leader in the situation.


----------



## Veggie

I think you'd be adventurous but sensual. Intimate without taking yourself too seriously. Maybe a little bit violent or kinky at times.


----------



## Playful Proxy

I imagine you'd be a bit silly and laid back. You'd mix fun and intimacy into one. Also, I smell lots of cuddling afterwards.


----------



## Choice

emotionally engulfed. Able to predict whims and therefore in sync?


----------



## UpstreamSalmon

Into the latest technical toys all the way from Japan.

;P


----------



## Hokahey

A crazy man beast


----------



## Lemxn

Veeery romantic but sometimes he may act like an animal. (In a good way)


----------



## Morfy

Lemxn said:


> Veeery romantic but sometimes he may act like an animal. (In a good way)


Passionate and romantic, with some fun and a very kinky side that sometimes shows.


----------



## ayitashia

I bet you're willing to try anything at least once. Very open minded but not a dominator.


----------



## Ori_

ayitashia, very energetic and would let her go completely in bed, with the right person, with chill music in the background


----------



## ficsci

@Ori_ ^ Avant-garde, technical sex in complex polyrhythm


----------



## Lemxn

Very kinky.:laughing:


----------



## .17485

Exotic, sensual, loving and playful


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

Prefers to have candles.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Vocal? :wink:


----------



## GurrenZero

Passion, passion and passion. The level of intensity and connection ... Being in bed with you would be nothing short of an out-of-body experience.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Fun and energetic!


----------



## RetroVortex

electrifying


----------



## carlaviii

A filthy, _filthy_ boy... :wink:


----------



## RetroVortex

carlaviii said:


> A filthy, _filthy_ boy... :wink:


*shudders*


----------



## DustyWind

Likes to scream "HADOUKEN!" when finishing the deed.


----------



## Lemxn

Shy as hell.


----------



## DustyWind

Has an Alice in Wonderland fetish. Buys cookies that say "EAT ME," lays them on the bed, and waits.


----------



## Alumina

Walks like a tarantula.


----------



## DustyWind

Has a thing for rubber anime masks and schoolgirl outfits.


----------



## RetroVortex

Likes to be a bit of a tease! :wink:


----------



## RobynC

What an interesting thread...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Uncomfortable.


----------



## DustyWind

His speciality is to take a girl to an African restaurant, feed her roasted grasshoppers, then take her stargazing in an open field where they make passionate love under the light of a thousand stars.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Less than warm or inviting.


----------



## DustyWind

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Less than warm or inviting. The type lover to cause you to stop, get dressed & get the hell out of there.


Have you been spying on me?


----------



## TwistedMuses

Non-existent.


----------



## RetroVortex

Marvel-ous!


----------



## Marisa

Advenurous, but probably clumsy.


----------



## Lemxn

You're the boss.


----------



## electricky

Intense yet with a touch of sweetness.


----------



## DustOfShard

Feeling like the rush from being on a bicycle about to go down a massive slide that is overlooking the world from atop. Wait . . .


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Marisa said:


> Advenurous, but probably clumsy.


I think he'd pleasantly surprise the hell out of you. I get the impression he'd strum your girly parts as though he's playing a concerto.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

Preferably under the stars as opposed to in bed.


----------



## SunClef

A tiger!


----------



## Wasp

willing and adventurous


----------



## Bidule

In casual sex, you enjoy good, uncomplicated sex. You're confident and "straight to the point". But in a relationship with a person you care about, your way to make love is emotionally deep, and you don't like to show it so easily.


----------



## DustOfShard

Intelligent, thoughtful, and able to carry one helluva tune! Treat with care, because behind the ethereal beauty might lay in wait a potent sting. Still a smooth ride nonetheless.


----------



## iemanja

Ooh it's you again! XD

probably really in tune with your partner and very affectionate, spontaneous and creative?


----------



## Superfluous

You love it to be romantic, & you like to take your time
You love to change positions,
you enjoy the sex that doesnt feel like it has to be serious, you like to laugh and smile with eachother, especially if one goofs up..
And I think you like to tease


----------



## Codger

... analytical.


----------



## Superfluous

@Codger Not even lol, I'm just a writer. I'm not judgmental...

(skip me)


----------



## Lemxn

Claimant.


----------



## Justiceface

I think It would be something like in a comedy sitcom where the two characters passionately make-out whilst wrecking everything in the room and knocking over furniture before you even get in the bed

EDIT: I'm the first post on page 69 lol


----------



## Boomerang

This topic is just nutty. 

You'd be the kinda guy that would inevitably suggest anal or something to that effect. 

"B-b-but I poop from there," says your girlfriend.

"Perfect," you reply.


----------



## SkillandVerve

You seem like the type to watch furry porn.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Seems like the type who would cry softly, causing me slow down and wonder if I was hurting her?


----------



## Inveniet

Likes to slap them around and hit them with belts.
No wonder they are crying.


----------



## Superfluous

Sex is best when roleplaying for you?


----------



## RobynC

@stargazing grasshopper

Not really challenging you but how did you get uncomfortable?


----------



## 7rr7s

Fiercely sensual.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Kissing necks.


----------



## Morfy

Wild and passionate and kinky as fuck lol.
Page 69 hue :3
Sorry ;w;


----------



## Playful Proxy

Would certainly be doing things out of the ordinary.


----------



## Sixty Nein

Maybe kind of vanilla with sprinkles on top.


----------



## QrivaN

A bit aggressive and dominant, but eager to please his partner.


----------



## Boomerang

*looks at your username*

...you'd be a total beast in bed. A wild animal with an insatiable lust for sexy times. Suplexes and full-body throws are not just optional, they're mandatory for the mating ritual. After you're finished, you piledrive your SO, still doing the nasty in the process. You finish up with an incredibly unhealthy cigarette. You then proceed to watch porn, to which your SO starts to nag:

"Ugh, porn is so degrading."

"Shut up. I'm trying to hear the nudity."


----------



## TGW

Maple Syrup. Dick rings. And lemon squeezers. Enough said.


----------



## RetroVortex

Pain and lots of it! (>.<)


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

TGW = The Great Wang?:blushed:

Hot. Sweaty. Loud. All night long. Broken bed. Multiple police visits. Calling in sick the next day. Scheduling a doctor's appointment.
-------
For RetroVortex~

Missionary with whipped cream. That, or with many vibrating toys.


----------



## TGW

Everything's going as normal and oh shit... now there's blood on the carpet and bed sheets. Damn.


----------



## Superfluous

You're dominate.


----------



## Courtalort

You put on a front of being old fashioned, but then turn out to be very sensual and sexually expressive. In the morning, you make me french toast and discuss world events.


----------



## Courtalort

Clearly oral is the name of the game for @Sixty Nein

Maybe even German dungeon oral.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday

With a wild light in your eyes and the occasional terrifying mischievous grin.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Like a Michael Cera movie.


----------



## Zapp

Likes to mix it up, keep things interesting, one night stands preferred.


----------



## UpstreamSalmon

^ Loves to mix it up with toys - but only those with batteries.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

Rough and wild. Possibly some water play.

Probably leaves the door open so the dog can come in and watch:shocked:


----------



## Lemxn

Probably says "You can leave now" after sex.


----------



## Alwaysadorkable

Probably a sadist, really rough

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrscientist

I think the aforementioned person would be sleeping in the said bed.

I deserve 1000$ if this has not been used in this entire thread.


----------



## Codger

mrscientist said:


> I think the aforementioned person would be sleeping in the said bed.
> 
> I deserve 1000$ if this has not been used in this entire thread.


Enjoys clopping.


----------



## Veggie

Codger said:


> Enjoys clopping.


Judging by your avatar...really fun  A little kinky...but in a way that isn't_ trying_...idk, maybe more authentic, lol.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

makes squeaky noises


----------



## Fern

Likes being dominated


----------



## .17485

Sweet and delightful


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sarcastic


----------



## Mr.Adrian

Apathic


----------



## Devrim

Mr.Adrian said:


> Apathic


Smooth talking,
Charming and caring,
But unmistakeably dominant,
You know what you want,
How you want,
And she/he needs to be able to cater to that


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Fabulous, likes to pose and take pictures. Dominate, might come across as manipulative.


----------



## DualGnosis

Judging by the name, would like to simulate whale's having sex... and I would be very interested in how this would work.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

DualGnosis said:


> Judging by the name, would like to simulate whale's having sex... and I would be very interested in how this would work.


I just like the whales :3


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Aya the Whaler said:


> My avatar is from Dishonored.


Yet again...the mistake xd.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Carpathian Lion said:


> Yet again...the mistake xd.


You're forgiven.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

On-topic: My replies are all used. May I find out how you would be like in bed? *looks on the window*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Carpathian Lion said:


> On-topic: My replies are all used. May I find out how you would be like in bed? *looks on the window*


Convince me


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Well, that remains to be done when we would meet, because it's something not quite for words(maybr only as augmentation).


----------



## hubcap

Aya the Whaler said:


> Wanna discover my body? :3


With the lights off...........or on?

I like to know what I'm getting in to. :happy:


----------



## unoriginal

hubcap said:


> With the lights off...........or on?
> 
> I like to know what I'm getting in to. :happy:


I love a good mustache ride. *WINK*


----------



## Morfy

Probably the polar opposite of his username


----------



## Satan Claus

Quiet and shy? I don't know.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

hubcap said:


> With the lights off...........or on?
> 
> I like to know what I'm getting in to. :happy:


Whatever you wish.


----------



## hubcap

Aya the Whaler said:


> Whatever you wish.


Then the answer would certainly be yes!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

hubcap said:


> Then the answer would certainly be yes!


Yay~ :3


----------



## mrscientist

Probably planning to murder more whales.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm sure there would be a magical experience.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

mrscientist said:


> Probably planning to murder more whales.


I already said that I don't kill whales ;^;


----------



## Sixty Nein

Aya the Whaler said:


> I already said that I don't kill whales ;^;


I think you are implying something particularly horrible.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Reality Hazer said:


> I think you are implying something particularly horrible.


Whalers - Dishonored Wiki



> The *Whalers* are a group of assassins in _Dishonored_, led by Daud. They wear industrial gas masks used in whale oil processing plants,[SUP][1][/SUP] presumably to protect themselves from the rat plague. Their base of operations is in the Flooded District.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Very dominant, most likely.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Torai said:


> Very dominant, most likely.


If you're like that sleepy kitty chances are I will be.


----------



## Lemxn

You may like the other person say dirty things to you.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I suspect an interest in role playing


----------



## mrscientist

I hope you turn off your light saber when it is sleeping time.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Probably likes ponies more than sleeping with me.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Somehow, I suspect a philosophical conversation going on afterwards.


----------



## Sunn

Signify said:


> Somehow, I suspect a philosophical conversation going on afterwards.


Mindblowing head.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It will start with a drinking game.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

kinky as fuck. would probably enjoy the idea of shoving a dildo up a man's asshole.


----------



## illow

It might end in the staircase.


----------



## illow

oh just missed that.

Wears tights up to his chest for kid shows.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I don't have much to work in here, but with that nick? I think will end up in a garden. Because it reminds me of Willow. And Willow reminds me of gardens.


----------



## Sunn

Excessive drinking.


----------



## Devrim

Probably inexperienced,
But quite emotional in regards to making sure the partner is enjoying themselves?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Excessive drinking.


Can't even drink.


----------



## Tranquility

Aya the Whaler said:


> Can't even drink.


Easily distracted and energetic.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Probably not into it, from the Nikola Tesla quote.


----------



## Botanace

Is into power play


----------



## Tranquility

Botanace said:


> Is into power play


Plant fetish. :laughing:


----------



## cityofcircuits

Unapologetic


----------



## Botanace

Orgies


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

In a jungle. Probably not with me because I tent to suffer with the heat.


----------



## DarkWolf

Anal stimulation.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

S&M


----------



## RetroVortex

Playtime's Over!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

RetroVortex said:


> Playtime's Over!


I guess...?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Wants it rough.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Wants someone who can control him.


----------



## hubcap

Enjoys a hot oil massage prior to passion.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Bam!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Wise.


----------



## HandiAce

Based on avatar, too rough for me.


----------



## Effy

Not demanding.


----------



## hubcap

Likes to go very slow and make the pleasure last................


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

With cowboy role play


----------



## hubcap

Reverse cowgirl !!!


----------



## Effy

A little animalistic.


----------



## Nordom

Leaves claw marks on chest


----------



## hubcap

Likes to eat Skittles in bed.


----------



## Veggie

Likes to eat women in bed.


----------



## DualGnosis

Like to include vegetables in bed.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Zero gravity pizza is the preferred method of role playing


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Probably would rather cuddling and I don't mind that.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Perhaps more accommodating to my needs...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

WamphyriThrall said:


> Perhaps more accommodating to my needs...


It depends on what your needs are.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Aya the Whaler said:


> It depends on what your needs are.


Not to be pressured into fitting gender roles associated with my biological sex. It seems like something small, but you'd be surprised with how many people have issue with it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

WamphyriThrall said:


> Not to be pressured into fitting gender roles associated with my biological sex. It seems like something small, but you'd be surprised with how many people have issue with it.


I'm totally okay with that. Be whatever you want, I like your personality above all.


----------



## Draco Solaris

A screamer.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Likes to fantasy role play.


----------



## hubcap

Wears black lingerie


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Likes women in black underwear.


----------



## SweetPickles

Likes handcuffs


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

MelanieM said:


> Likes handcuffs


Yes I do.

And you. You will wear kitty ears.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

would enjoy a combination of both traditional and more unconventional sexual activities and positions.


----------



## mushr00m

:crazy:

Probably very attentive and deeply sensitively passionate actually.


----------



## ConfusedExpert

Mostly vanilla but likes to fantasize about yaoi sometimes in the winter.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Is probably too confused to realize how it's done.


----------



## suzypike

Confident.


----------



## SweetPickles

Sensual and very caring


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sweet and tender.


----------



## suzypike

MelanieM said:


> Sensual and very caring


Very perceptive. 

Above me- uninhibited.


----------



## hubcap

Likes to make love for hours at a time.


----------



## ponder

Dominating


----------



## phony

sad


----------



## illow

empty


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Would rather read a book.


----------



## illow

Focused


----------



## suzypike

Intense


----------



## Tranquility

suzypike said:


> Intense


Gentle.


----------



## wyldstyle

Romantic, tender, and beautiful!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Young, wild and free.


----------



## Devrim

Would come across very solider like,
And conventional,
Only to shock your partner with an array of toys and techniques


----------



## cityofcircuits

Very loving but can work aggressively if needed to


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Soft and tender


----------



## Devrim

cityofcircuits said:


> Very loving but can work aggressively if needed to


When you said that last bit,
All I could think of,
Was the Black Eyed Peas song 'My Humps',
And then the lines:
'MAKE YOU WORK, MAKE YOU WORK WORK, MAKE YOU WORK'


----------



## Morfy

Passionate, flirtatious, seductive.
Probably too much for most people to handly ;p


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Not sure.


----------



## Off The Hitch

Rigid. Very serious.

A lot of grunting.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Off The Hitch said:


> Rigid. Very serious.
> 
> A lot of grunting.


This is the best one yet.

Slow and sweet. Probably will cheat with a guy that looks like James Dean.


----------



## Off The Hitch

Aya the Whaler said:


> This is the best one yet.
> 
> Slow and sweet. Probably will cheat with a guy that looks like James Dean.


Touché


----------



## Wellsy

Off the hook 

As in sensual, rough with lots of caressing. 
Cruel but kind.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Fluffy and kind.


----------



## hubcap

Wet.............very wet.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

hubcap said:


> Wet.............very wet.


Why?


----------



## Amaryllis

hubcap said:


> Wet.............very wet.


A natural dominant into SM.


----------



## hubcap

Aya the Whaler said:


> Why?


Because you are very sensual and very aroused.


----------



## Veggie

Rock hard boner.


----------



## hubcap

^Absolutely LOVES a rock hard boner^


----------



## Tranquility

hubcap said:


> ^Absolutely LOVES a rock hard boner^


Fast and hard.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

hubcap said:


> Because you are very sensual and very aroused.


That's almost sweet.

To the person above me: dark, tragic, like one of Poe's poems. Will cry at the end.


----------



## Uncouth Angel

^ Sweet and intimate. Rides you like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sweet, kind and tender. Will guide you through.


----------



## afriskykiwi

Will crack the clouds above you with your thundering screams of ecstasy!


----------



## Superfluous

Simply, yet sweet enough to get the job done.


----------



## ShinyPsyduck

Hmmm......Sweet yet likes to dominate...lol


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Will use it's pyschic powers on you.


----------



## suzypike

Uninhibited


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Spikey


----------



## Superfluous

Candles, soft new age music, body oil, in a outdoor heated pool, under a full pale moonlight, _Siren_ like.


----------



## suzypike

Aya the Whaler said:


> Spikey


----------



## FakeLefty

Experienced, knows what she is doing.


----------



## Chest

Likes to dominate


----------



## hubcap

Gets aroused watching cats mating. 

Hisses and purrs during sex.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

hubcap said:


> Gets aroused watching cats mating.
> 
> Hisses and purrs during sex.


Ok, you're getting it too far! xD

About hubcap:
Likes it western-wild.


----------



## SweetPickles

Brags about what a lion he is in bed, but is really a sweet kitty cat.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

MelanieM said:


> Brags about what a lion he is in bed, but is really a sweet kitty cat.


Or a baby lion :3


----------



## hubcap

Catnip arouses him.


----------



## SweetPickles

Can only climax when loony tunes is playing in the background.


----------



## wyldstyle

Soft and cuddly...a real furrball!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wild and reckless


----------



## wyldstyle

He is a master, all must serve him and worship his cock. He is often forceful.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Enjoys doing it on public.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Likes it rough.


----------



## shameless

He likes pussy.

(That was easy)


----------



## SweetPickles

Secretly freaky


----------



## Carpathian Lion

She likes mitten(male pussy, hope I said correct).


----------



## SweetPickles

Carpathian Lion said:


> She likes mitten(male pussy, hope I said correct).


Hmm...male pussy??? As in a man who acts like one or were you referring to me liking penis. ROFL I'm confused.

^^^ Likes his cat to watch


----------



## Playful Proxy

Probably a tease.


----------



## wyldstyle

A real earthy sex goddess...she drives her partner wild.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Hopefully living up to their name?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

Necrophile.


----------



## SweetPickles

Into furby sex; furby fetishes


----------



## wyldstyle

Would love to use both hands on you...


----------



## SweetPickles

^ Needs to take 3-6 unsexual cold showers a day.

Sorry continue on


----------



## wyldstyle

MelanieM said:


> ^ Needs to take 3-6 unsexual cold showers a day.
> 
> Sorry continue on



*cough* I am normal. ENFP women =nympho

Lays down on the bed, spreads her legs and expects her man to give her the ultimate in pleasure.


----------



## SweetPickles

wyldstyle said:


> *cough* I am normal. ENFP women =nympho
> 
> Lays down on the bed, spreads her legs and expects her man to give her the ultimate in pleasure.


Damn right and he is ecstatic!

Hmm...owns 7 different dildos. Also names them.

(I didn't mean to infer you were not normal, everyone is different...sorry if that's what it sounded like)


----------



## SouthernSaxon

A bit reserved, I'm thinking, sub clearly. Nothing wrong with this, but probably needs quite alot of stimulation to get aroused enough for the act itself. Sexually conservative.

Dunno, this is all a complete hunch.


----------



## SweetPickles

Still a virgin


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

Makes sexual innuendo jokes in the middle of sex.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Acts narcotic after orgasm.


----------



## wyldstyle

Curls up in a ball and falls asleep afterwards...but during was a real lion between the sheets


----------



## hubcap

Screams daddy's name during climax


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Has a fetish with ladies with horse masks.


----------



## wyldstyle

Intense, radical, demanding and to the point...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Says she's wild, but is in fact very sweet.


----------



## wyldstyle

Heavily into role play to make things exciting!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

wyldstyle said:


> Heavily into role play to make things exciting!


----------



## hubcap

Wears edible panties


----------



## SweetPickles

Wears edible condoms


----------



## hubcap

Likes to eat edible condoms


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Likes to ride things.


----------



## phony

Likes ocean creatures


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

phony said:


> Likes ocean creatures


Love them as much as you love llamas :3


----------



## Devrim

I don't know,
But with the new Sig,
A drunken blur of lust and amateurity? xD


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I don't know,
> But with the new Sig,
> A drunken blur of lust and amateurity? xD


I don't drink.


----------



## cinnabun

Likes to take charge, bossy, kinky, and will try anything once.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Likes whips but has no idea how to use them right.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

I'm hoping for something like Bigby only with Snows' gender honestly


----------



## cinnabun

Sensitive, caring, knows the right things to say at the right time. Highly skilled with his hands


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Silly, close for comfort, stringy? apparently that's a thing but I'm only considering the slingshot and it confuses me somewhat

(spends the rest of the night questioning slingshot technology)


----------



## petite libellule

A One Pump Chump. .. lol! I'm sorry! I just heard the expression today, I just had to. :tongue:


----------



## Doctor Sleep

:laughing: <--- my face afterwards :tongue: Joking but that nickname is freaking hilarious


----------



## Wellsy

He be all like ungh ungh ungh and they be all like mMMm yes YES YEEEEEEES and then he be like yeah babey
And they like you're the best HS and he's all like, I know.

So that's how sex goes for the poster above.
:laughing:


----------



## phony

kfc


----------



## Sixty Nein

Sex would probably be mostly comprised of "Untz Untz Untz" techno beats and maybe stroking each other's bellies or something. It's questionable whether or not it'd be sex, but someone is getting pregnant.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Too sweet and innocent.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Periodical changes her bed.


----------



## Belladonne

Quiet on the streets and a devil in the sheets.


----------



## wyldstyle

Incorporates food into sex...melts ice cream...applies it on her man and goes crazy licking it off. Otherwise, kind of vanilla...


----------



## Wellsy

Her style..
get this...
Is Wild.

What's wild you say, well we don't try and articulate how wild. It's best if you just experience it because by the end of it, you won't have any words that can express it.


----------



## wyldstyle

Oh my, this guy is so good...he gives his partners orgasmic pleasure so intense it is like you are no longer in your body, yet are hovering above it surrounded and engulfed in powerful, radiant hues of sexual energy.


----------



## cinnabun

Creative and intense but more likely to be the submissive.


----------



## cinnabun

Likes to cosplay, it's a huge turn on for him, especially loves when his partner dresses up as Princess Leia. Very poetic, instead of dirty talk, while whisper sweet words of love to his partner during sexy time.


----------



## SweetPickles

Thinks "50 Shades of Gray" is child's play.


----------



## wyldstyle

Tender, loving, and thoughtful...but when it comes to hanky panky she expects to be served by her man...


----------



## cinnabun

WILD!!!!!!!:laughing::crazy:


----------



## johnaton smith

dominating


----------



## SweetPickles

Saran wraps victims to a table, opens his bag of sharp knives...

victim is @_wyldstyle_ and she likes it!

You know I'm playing with you wyld.


----------



## johnaton smith

uses lots of massage oil


----------



## SweetPickles

Helps get out of the Saran Wrap! (Skip me)


----------



## doineed1

Very kitchen orientatated?


----------



## wyldstyle

For most a three or four way as the star would be enough.... But for this guy, he wants five beautiful women serving him at the same time...


----------



## TootsieBear267

Oh, wow! I'm speechless! This described me perfectly. I also don't mind girls with cute tootsies either. But yeah haha.


----------



## doineed1

wyldstyle said:


> For most a three or four way as the star would be enough.... But for this guy, he wants five beautiful women serving him at the same time...


Lol that's so not me.. okay maybe a little bit.


----------



## SweetPickles

5 women at the same time? That would be the best 5 seconds of your life.

But seriously, probably more sensual, sweet and tender than lets on. Possibly even closet romantic. I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## Wellsy

Reserved but very sensual


----------



## doineed1

MelanieM said:


> 5 women at the same time? That would be the best 5 seconds of your life.
> 
> But seriously, probably more sensual, sweet and tender than lets on. Possibly even closet romantic. I mean that as a compliment.


Lol it was 20 seconds. 

And I am not a closet romantic. I am out of the closet and have been for some time now.


----------



## shameless

I am sure I would think he is good because as he said in another thread he like raw intense sex, not fetishes.


----------



## doineed1

Cinnamon83 said:


> I am sure I would think he is good because as he said in another thread he like raw intense sex, not fetishes.


Shh.. you will blow my street creeds.


----------



## shameless

doineed1 said:


> Shh.. you will blow my street creeds.


Yes the hype of the "freak" is high on the public radar. 

Like most things the public desires most....
Laughs :laughing:

Like you said fucking a head of lettuce... let me go on...while we're all at it, lets shave our heads, and soak in tomato juice bath, and stick things up every orphis at the same time, and flicker our eyes and moan exaggerated and take turns whipping each other.


----------



## BlackDog

Wellsy said:


> Reserved but very sensual


Considerate and generous, but has a wilder side that comes out when he's comfortable and feeling confident.


----------



## doineed1

Cinnamon83 said:


> Yes the hype of the "freak" is high on the public radar.
> 
> Like most things the public desires most....
> Laughs :laughing:
> 
> Like you said fucking a head of lettuce... let me go on...while we're all at it, lets shave our heads, and soak in tomato juice bath, and stick things up every orphis at the same time, and flicker our eyes and moan exaggerated and take turns whipping each other.



You made me laugh so hard my horse tail butt plug almost fell out.. thank goodness my leather diaper caught it!


----------



## The Chameleon

xdollie. said:


> likes her and her partner to act out sex scenes from various erotic fan fictions.


yES THIS IS VERY TRUE (´▽`ʃƪ)♡


----------



## jeb

Overly enthusiastic


----------



## Agelastos

Aloof but effective.


----------



## jeb

Agelastos said:


> Aloof but effective.


Aloof? Mmkay.


----------



## cinnabun

Affectionate. Much huggles. Such love.


----------



## Agelastos

Whoosh goes the reference.


----------



## jeb

Agelastos said:


> Woosh goes the reference.


:shocked: wow, woosh indeed. What was I thinking?

You = gold star.


----------



## Agelastos

For my sexual prowess?


----------



## jeb

Agelastos said:


> For my sexual prowess?


Absolutely.


----------



## TootsieBear267

jeb. said:


> Absolutely.


I would imagine he would do me with his mind.


----------



## cinnabun

Cuddly like a teddy bear.


----------



## jeb

Like a lioness, then then purring like a kitten.


----------



## Sixty Nein

Likely has a tickling fetish and role reversal that extends throughout the entire sexual scenario.


----------



## Bugs

Cerebral


----------



## Morfy

A mixture of "demanding" and "sensual"


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sweet and submissive


----------



## The Chameleon

Really seductive, but really excitable.


----------



## cinnabun

Thinks of yaoi when having sex.


----------



## TootsieBear267

Would like to spank me for having a foot fetish.


----------



## jeb

Subtly puts feet in your direction as if to hint at something.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

jeb. said:


> Wants to be worshiped like a Queen.


I want respect. I don't bow down to Kings or Queens, I respect them.
@xdollie. Likes those pillows with anime characters.


----------



## The Chameleon

xdollie. said:


> Thinks of yaoi when having sex.


I HAVE TO STOP BEING SO UNINTENTIONALLY REVEALING.
=========
Whispers in a really sexy voice to her partner, a lot. After sex, sings Arctic Monkeys songs.


----------



## Morfy

I...It's much too early to think about that ^^
But to be honest, I think about yaoi a lot too


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfy McHetero said:


> I...It's much too early to think about that ^^
> But to be honest, I think about yaoi a lot too


I agree, but for the sake of this thread, I think you'd be really gentle.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Chameleon said:


> Whispers in a really sexy voice to her partner, a lot. After sex, sings Arctic Monkeys songs.


Too tired for that.
@The Chameleon doesn't has sex, writes fanfic and mastrubates to it.


----------



## The Chameleon

Can only have sex if Arctic Monkeys are playing.
KNEEEEEE SOOOOOCKS~


----------



## Sixty Nein

Would probably orgasm after like 2 minutes or so. Perhaps has a bunch of bizarre paraphernalia around the body. Like foot fetishism or along those lines.


----------



## The Chameleon

Necrophilous said:


> Would probably orgasm after like 2 minutes or so.


GRRRRRRRR. I need to step it up on this thread, I keep being not right.
======
Likes Polish transwomen, and dead bodies.

EDIT: asexual?! i think that's cheating.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Chameleon said:


> Can only have sex if Arctic Monkeys are playing.
> KNEEEEEE SOOOOOCKS~


Their a lot more bands that I like, though. Never tried anything sexual with music on actually.


Likes gay sex.


----------



## Morfy

Hard to please and demanding but also sensual and into roleplay


----------



## Sixty Nein

@Aya the Whaler Likes muscly men but doesn't seem to like bara for some reason.

Uh...a service top?? Seems to be more likely to please maybe. A lot of sentimental feelings behind it, even during casual sex.


----------



## The Chameleon

Aya the Whaler said:


> Their a lot more bands that I like, though.


Yeah, but Arctic Monkeys seems to be the favorite.



Aya the Whaler said:


> Likes gay sex.


GODAMMIT.
======
Probably likes cuddling with Polish transwomen. Can't argue with asexuality.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Chameleon said:


> Yeah, but Arctic Monkeys seems to be the favorite.


Kinda. My favorite bands are actually Post-Rock bands.


Would refraim from having sex to fantasie with her two male friends having sex.


----------



## Morfy

Would like to see her boyfriend have gay sex! Wat


----------



## The Chameleon

Me? No, I'm good. Thanks.
========


Aya the Whaler said:


> Would refrain from having sex to fantasize with her two male friends having sex.


That's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Morfy McHetero said:


> Would like to see her boyfriend have gay sex! Wat


No. Just no. I don't think my fiancée would be comfortable to do it with just anyone.

@The Chameleon Well, at least I know you perfer fanfics, now.


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> Me? No, I'm good. Thanks.
> ========
> 
> 
> That's a bit of a stretch.


No not you haha, i didnt get ninja'd for once ^^


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfy McHetero said:


> No not you haha, i didnt get ninja'd for once ^^


Thanked because OH THANK GOD.
======
Gentle and kind of nervous.
(Actually that sounds kind of adorable.)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Very passive.


----------



## Thorweeps

Beyond anyone's wildest dreams.


----------



## Bugs

Daleks_exterminate said:


> And how is one passive aggressive in bed?
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt know, because you'd probably make me be blindfolded, tied down and frozen so my whole body was numb...or something weird like that


You want to share control in bed. I don't do the blindfolding thing and why in the hell would I want to sleep with a cold dead like body? You have much to learn about doms


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hahaha, well.... I was kind of being mellow dramatic... But yeah, I don't know anything about that...


hmmm....so you _do_​ tie women down. *takes notes*


----------



## The Chameleon

Would use a sonic screwdriver as an almighty sex toy.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Would crossdress.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Would attack like a ninja


----------



## RetroVortex

Would exterminate once done.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Likes to use ice... ...baby.

XD


----------



## ENTJudgement

IMO person above me would want regular/standard sex and some foreplay.


----------



## Amaryllis

The person above me likes complicated Kama Sutra positions.


----------



## The Chameleon

Turn every single light in the whole house off (and front/garage lights), then request that the streetlamps be turned off surrounding the house for added darkness. Put black construction paper over every window so the remaining light can't get in...
You get the idea.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Likes to spontaneously get up and run in circles....

hey thats odd, but whatever you're into I guess?


----------



## The Chameleon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Likes to spontaneously get up and run in circles....
> 
> hey thats odd, but whatever you're into I guess?


The fuck did you get that notion from? :T
...
Likes to confuse her partner. A loooot.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

How am I confusing?


----------



## Amaryllis

The Chameleon said:


> Turn every single light in the whole house off (and front/garage lights), then request that the streetlamps be turned off surrounding the house for added darkness. Put black construction paper over every window so the remaining light can't get in...
> You get the idea.


Haha you couldn't possibly be more wrong :tongue:



Daleks_exterminate said:


> How am I confusing?


Because you blind the eyes of your lover and tease him with all kind of confusing techniques.


----------



## Devrim

I don't know,
From what I'm seeing I don't think you 'do' the sexy much,
You'd probably be in it to please your partner,
Though beyond that I think you'd much prefer the cuddling before and after the sex,
Than the actual act of it all!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Would eat me in the end.


----------



## Stendhal

Creative?


----------



## Redhotpengy

Indecisive, therefore submissive. :wink:


----------



## Devrim

ISTP and your name,
I doubt you leave till both people are feeling satisfied with their purchase


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

I bet you pay some extra attention to foreplay.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Passionate and tender. Keep a pistol under his pillow based on the avatar.

(I love Dishonored btw)


----------



## The Chameleon

Speaks fluent Norwegian to her partner.


----------



## TootsieBear267

I could imagine she would be online chatting about anime, while I quietly fall asleep next to her. Yeah that sounds about right haha.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Chameleon said:


> Speaks fluent Norwegian to her partner.


I can't speak Norwegian.

@TootsieBear267 Has sex to have a baby called Lain.


----------



## TootsieBear267

Aya the Whaler said:


> I can't speak Norwegian.
> 
> @TootsieBear267 Has sex to have a baby called Lain.


What does the name Lain mean? That sounds like a hard name to pronounce. I would imagine you're very giddy during sex.


----------



## cinnabun

TootsieBear267 said:


> What does the name Lain mean? That sounds like a hard name to pronounce. I would imagine you're very giddy during sex.


Likes lots of cuddles, into weird kinky shit. Likes to cosplay as a cute bear. Is submissive and likes to be taken care of.


----------



## TootsieBear267

xdollie. said:


> Likes lots of cuddles, into weird kinky shit. Likes to cosplay as a cute bear. Is submissive and likes to be taken care of.


Wow, you're right about what I like to do bed. Only I love to be just as dominant. Anyway I could imagine you spanking and taunting your partner.


----------



## The Chameleon

Bear dildo?
The real question is, does such a thing exist?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

TootsieBear267 said:


> What does the name Lain mean? That sounds like a hard name to pronounce. I would imagine you're very giddy during sex.


Serial Expriments Lain? I mean your avatar?..


----------



## TootsieBear267

Aya the Whaler said:


> Serial Expriments Lain? I mean your avatar?..


You're asking the wrong question, sweetheart. I usually save pictures without knowing who the characters are. It's a very cute avatar. The reason I saved it was because she's cute and dressed in a little bear suit. My nickname is Tootsie Bear. So, yeah haha. 
@The Chameleon 


> Bear dildo?
> The real question is, does such a thing exist?


I would be scared to know, but now I'm intrigued.


----------



## The Chameleon

Confirmed use of bear dildo.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Amaryllis said:


> The person above me likes complicated Kama Sutra positions.


:O How did you know?!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Likes to role play as Bruce Lee.


----------



## The Chameleon

Not theorizing about me turns her on.


----------



## Morfy

does a lot of research prior to it LOL


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Chameleon said:


> Not theorizing about me turns her on.


No theorizing doesn't turn me on.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Ooh ahh the wailer would kick me out of bed and use a vibrator.:sad:


----------



## emperor_domi

^^^^ He probably only likes to do missionary.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

emperor_domi said:


> ^^^^ He probably only likes to do missionary.


I am a missionary..................for your love baby. ;-)


----------



## Sixty Nein

Enjoys them panties moist, no matter what the liquid is.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Necrophilous said:


> Enjoys them panties moist, no matter what the liquid is.


I can frequently make women pee in their pants, I just make them......


----------



## Cossack

Big dick


----------



## GundamChao

EDIT (2 up): Frisky, and at a moderate (polite) pace.

EDIT (above): Dedicated, with little need for words.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Can't do a thing.


----------



## Bugs

Would lock her chastity belt.


----------



## The Chameleon

Would prefer a virgin.


----------



## Morfy

Would prefer a non-virgin
Idk lol


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfy McHetero said:


> Would prefer a non-virgin
> Idk lol


I don't really care.
...
Would be really feelsy during sex. Because ultimate feeler.


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> I don't really care.
> ...
> Would be really feelsy during sex. Because ultimate feeler.


I know, I was just joking 
Would probably surrender herself to the feels


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfy McHetero said:


> I know, I was just joking
> Would probably surrender herself to the feels


Yes. All resistance to the feels is futile.
...
Um, cosplay? This is kind of a pass.


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> Yes. All resistance to the feels is futile.
> ...
> Um, cosplay? This is kind of a pass.


Hells ye cosplay!

Would fantasize over LeviHan =D


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfy McHetero said:


> Hells ye cosplay!
> 
> Would fantasize over LeviHan =D


I already do.
...
Good? Kinda can't think of anything.


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> I already do.
> ...
> Good? Kinda can't think of anything.


yea it feels kinda weird thinking about stuff like that =D
Let's just say probably amazing ^^


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Would have mutual masturbation on a roller coaster.


----------



## The Chameleon

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Would have mutual masturbation on a roller coaster.


On a roller coaster? Nah, I'd be holdin' on for dear sweet freakin' life. I almost fell out of a roller coaster a few years ago. 
...
Would probably do the weirdest shit "because it's fun."


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Would be adventurous.


----------



## Devrim

Dominatrix,
Need I say more?

Drink that whiskey whilst S/he pleases you


----------



## daleks_exterminate

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Dominatrix,
> Need I say more?
> 
> Drink that whiskey whilst S/he pleases you


what at makes you think that? 

And... Very in the moment.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Very controling and manly.


----------



## The Chameleon

Very serious, like all the time. 
Drinks a ton of Starbucks after sex.


----------



## Morfy

goes on an expedition with their boyfriend, cosplaying as LeviHan and then suddenly goes at it somewhere out there.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Morfy McHetero said:


> goes on an expedition with their boyfriend, cosplaying as LeviHan and then suddenly goes at it somewhere out there.


. I just want to say tmi bc your dating and I think this is a true story... Lol


D&d cosplay sounds hard to get out of, and only if I get to be a halforc. 

^likes hair pulled


----------



## The Chameleon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> . I just want to say tmi bc your dating and I think this is a true story... Lol


I _wish_ it was a true story. He's still like, 3700 miles away from me. 
...
Would make a sonic hair-pulling contraption for herself.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I meant your boyfriend likes his hair pulled, and.... I think you like pulling it.


----------



## Morfy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I meant your boyfriend likes his hair pulled, and.... I think you like pulling it.


but how does that work?... wouldn't that be a bit awkward? 

you probably like cuddly, but passionate sex out in the open


----------



## The Chameleon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I meant your boyfriend likes his hair pulled, and.... I think you like pulling it.


Never thought about it.
...
Something ice-cream-cafe-related...?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Eats ice cream during?


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Totally into scrotum worship.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Eek. Lol :/

totally into rolling around on a bed full of catnip


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Eek. Lol :/
> 
> totally into rolling around on a bed full of catnip


Into fisting.

I'm laughing way too much reading this thread.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

....wouldn't know


...._also into fisting...as receptive partner. _


----------



## Morfy

finds the idea of "69 under the stars" very appealing


----------



## Scarab

Morfy McHetero said:


> finds the idea of "69 under the stars" very appealing


Coprophiliac.


----------



## The Chameleon

*w*
...
Finds any sex under the stars very appealing.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Dresses in assassin creed cosplay.


----------



## Morfy

Scarab said:


> Coprophiliac.


EWWWW NOPE NOP NOPE
...
likes to roleplay.. a lot ;p


----------



## Bugs

@Daleks_exterminate Feisty and intense.

Morphy is just a man servant to @The Chameleon


----------



## The Chameleon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Dresses in assassin creed cosplay.


I had a crush on a girl once who _loved_ Assasin's Creed; so probably not. Bad memories. 
...
Cosplay sex under da stars  (for daelks.. or morfy...)


----------



## The Chameleon

Bugs said:


> @Daleks_exterminate Feisty and intense.
> 
> Morphy is just a man servant to @The Chameleon


>:?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

The Chameleon said:


> I had a crush on a girl once who _loved_ Assasin's Creed; so probably not. Bad memories.
> ...
> Cosplay sex under da stars  (for daelks.. or morfy...)


ouch. Likes to not cry during. 




Bugs said:


> @Daleks_exterminate Feisty and intense.



Hmmm....wouldn't you like to find out?


----------



## The Chameleon

Swinger.


----------



## Scarab

Linger.


----------



## The Chameleon

Scarab said:


> Linger.


???
Vinegar.


----------



## Scarab

The Chameleon said:


> ???
> Vinegar.


Tossing sallad.


----------



## Morfy

please no ;x

inventurous


----------



## The Chameleon

Scarab said:


> Tossing sallad.


Please no. 
...
I really like the sex under the stars idea wbu?


----------



## Morfy

HELL TO THE FUCK YES

Very romantic and passionate :3


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfy McHetero said:


> HELL TO THE FUCK YES






> Very romantic and passionate :3


I think you know me better by now; I'm not romantic x3
...
You'd be the romantic one :3


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Gushy. Romantic


----------



## The Chameleon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Gushy. Romantic


WHY ARE YOU ALL BENT ON ME BEING ROMANTIC i'm so not
...
Would use cigarettes to look sexy and seduce random guys.


----------



## Scarab

The Chameleon said:


> WHY ARE YOU ALL BENT ON ME BEING ROMANTIC i'm so not
> ...
> Would use cigarettes to look sexy and seduce random guys.


Ain't you all lovey-dovey.


----------



## The Chameleon

Scarab said:


> Lovey-dovey.


Godammit. 
Would roleplay as a dung beetle.


----------



## Scarab

The Chameleon said:


> Godammit.
> Would roleplay as a dung beetle.


As long as it is with your boyfriend.

You like to cuddle in a room filled with candles you have put out in an impeccable manner.


----------



## The Chameleon

Scarab said:


> As long as it is with your boyfriend.


D:



> You like to cuddle in a room filled with candles you have put out in an impeccable manner.


Maybe not _perfectly_ placed... 
---
Would masturbate to a perfectly organzied file cabinet.
---
*EDIT: THIS IS MY 500th POST <3*


----------



## Scarab

The Chameleon said:


> D:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not _perfectly_ placed...
> ---
> Would masturbate to a perfectly organzied file cabinet.


HAHAHAHAHAHAH *inhales* aaaah. (That is actually how I laugh...)

You would be turned on by your boyfriend in a beetle costume.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Has Celine Dion playing in background...


----------



## The Chameleon

Scarab said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH *inhales* aaaah. (That is actually how I laugh...)
> 
> You would be turned on by your boyfriend in a beetle costume.


Nah. 
---
Listens to country music during sex.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Impersonates bill Clinton....


----------



## The Chameleon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Impersonates bill Clinton....


Ew. 
--
Impersonates Matt Smith.


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Impersonates bill Clinton....







Impersonates Kermit the frog.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

The Chameleon said:


> Finds Buster over here attractive.
> View attachment 146785
> 
> (You totally have the hots for my cat, give it up :kitteh


She can claw my back anytime. Yeah baby!!


----------



## Doll

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Good one!
> 
> likes to be brushed, pet, groomed, fed food to, allowed to sleep for 8 hours and then will proceeded with sex.
> 
> 
> Edit: is a stealthy ninja, a lot likes she is on this thread


Enjoys drunk sex and always smokes like a chimney afterward.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Liveless.


----------



## CrimsonBlue

will pray in the name of our Lord


----------



## The Chameleon

Likes to wear latex bodysuits. And eyepatches.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Gets a full 8 hours of sleep but snores.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Like doggy style while riding a horse.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I might actually be open to trying that. :$ lol!

likes to have sex in a tree?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ruthless and uncaring.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Grunts...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Grunts...


My voice isn't low enough for that.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Softly grunts...  lol


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Softly grunts...  lol


I purr, like a kitten.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Likes manly women ^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Likes manly women ^


Yes I do.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Aya the Whaler said:


> I purr, like a kitten.


Come here my sweetheart, so I may partake in thy tender vittles.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Come here my sweetheart, so I may partake in thy tender vittles.


*crawls*


----------



## TootsieBear267

I would imagine she would like to draw me naked in bed.


----------



## Cossack

Dick game would be bomb.


----------



## TootsieBear267

Cossack said:


> Dick game would be bomb.


I don't even know what that mean, but it sounds awesome. haha!


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Likes to tease us with her avitar. My god !! x-O


----------



## cinnabun

Likes being stroked like a cat. Purrs during sex, and loves to cuddle afterwards.


----------



## an absurd man

Playful and giggly. Probably likes to laugh during sex, and then have teh pillow talks afterwards


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Sultry, smooth, confident, sexy, dominating.


----------



## cinnabun

Cosplays as Ryan Gosling which confuses and excites his partner.

>.> Ninja'd.


Talks like a Dalek during sex because it's hot as fuck even if her partner doesn't understand. Forces him to cosplay as Doctor Who because she's read many erotic fanfictions of the Doctor and Daleks getting it on .


----------



## zombiefishy

Like using that whip and pretend to horse ride XD


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Puts ping-pong balls up her woopie-woo. Shoots them 10 feet.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hahahhaha what the?

likes to be hit with paddles


----------



## Leo Argent

Thinks about it and comes up with all sorts of ideas, not the aggressor but delightfully enthusiastic, probably enjoys cosplay sex complete with role-playing


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pretends to be a senator during


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Puts Mexican jumping beans inside her funhouse.


----------



## Leo Argent

@Daleks_exterminate

(apparently someone responded as I was writing)

Haha how would that even work?

Uses Star Wars (mis)quotes

"If you pin me down, I will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine!"

"Someone get this walking carpet out of my way"

"You need more scoundrels in your life"

"Feel the force flowing through you"

"Feel, don't think. Trust your instincts"

"Aren't you a little short for a stormtrooper?"

"The Force surrounds us and penetrates us. It binds the galaxy together"
@Geoffrey Felis

I guess I'm obligated to comment on yours too since I posted just after you did. So:

Likes it kitty style. It's similar to doggy style, but more cuddly and may involve nibbling or purring.


----------



## cinnabun

Dominant, aggressive and passionate. Likes to give motivational speeches to his partner all the way through to keep her pumped.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Snuggly. Want to have a non sexual slumber party w/ me @xdollie. ?


----------



## Leo Argent

@xdollie.

Enthusiastic, exciting, and irresistible!


----------



## cinnabun

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Snuggly. Want to have a non sexual slumber party w/ me @_xdollie._ ?


Yes!:blushed: That would be great:crazy:!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Fun quirky


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Humps away on top of Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Humps a Rushmore DVD...


----------



## cinnabun

Has a foot fetish, and does a lot of licking and biting.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Has an eyebrow fettish


----------



## Kitty.diane

Definitely has a thing for care bears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

You would know!

^ likes to dress up like like a care bear


----------



## Slider

Um, I think it would be adventurous...maybe a little scary. Your avatar/icon thingy reminds me of a snake. Kinky.

I foresee the use of safe words.

*edit* Bastard. Beat me by a few seconds.


----------



## Kitty.diane

^loves it when i dress up like a care bear. Dont hate. Im proud of the rainbow on my tummy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hmmm angry sex


----------



## Kitty.diane

Passionate and gentle. Very very loving and emotional. (And thats not sarcasm and i bet im right.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Cuddly. Cries


----------



## Kitty.diane

Eats turkey burgers? What?! Why?! Thats weird. Seriously! Quit doing that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Noo! They're so good

talks in a fake German accent while pretending to be hitler...

....well that's uncomfortable.


----------



## Kitty.diane

Who says its fake?! 

Screams obscene sports metaphors ....."thats solid"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Makes out with her hand while drunk


----------



## Kitty.diane

Starts using "im drunk" as an excuse to make out with her hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Wears heels and pearls to bed


----------



## Paulie

In the kitchen, up against the wall, dog barking, baby crying, dishes in the sink, middle of the day, frenzied, chortling.


----------



## Kitty.diane

Who doesnt?!?! 

Does kinky things in bed that dont involve heels OR pearls!! Ewweweewwwww!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Likes sweet home Alabama blared


----------



## Kitty.diane

Lives on a farm. Does it in the barn. Sometimes with people. Sometimes not.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Legos are involved... In places Legos should not go...


----------



## Kitty.diane

*steps on a lego* as i quietly laugh to myself....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

She wants me in bed.


----------



## Kitty.diane

She wants me on a pile of lego in her barn while the horses scream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elinathopie

Can I have both of the ones above me?


----------



## Kitty.diane

Elinathopie said:


> Can I have both of the ones above me?


How do you feel about legos and turkey burgers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Elinathopie said:


> Can I have both of the ones above me?


I say sure


----------



## Elinathopie

Legos are okay, but turkey burgers don't taste as good. Got any ketchup?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Do you like it rough?


----------



## Elinathopie

That depends... Is. There. KETCHUP?!


----------



## Kitty.diane

Elinathopie said:


> Legos are okay, but turkey burgers don't taste as good. Got any ketchup?


Ew ketchup?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elinathopie

kitty.diane said:


> ew ketchup?!


WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN huh?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm ok with ketchup.


----------



## Kitty.diane

Elinathopie said:


> what's that supposed to mean huh?


Sorry. LoL. I have an anti-ketchup thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elinathopie

Alright, I've lost my tolerance. Spread 'em.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

...make me


----------



## Elinathopie

Just spread the legos

Or the turkey burger gets it...


----------



## Kitty.diane

Elinathopie said:


> Just spread the legos
> 
> Or the turkey burger gets it...


Not the burger..... Noooooo!!!!.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Elinathopie said:


> Just spread the legos
> 
> Or the turkey burger gets it...


*yawn* *bored* giggles...


----------



## Elinathopie

Daleks_exterminate said:


> *yawn* *bored* giggles...


Ditto. Let's just make a condom out of the burger and do it on the legos. You two are masochists too right?


----------



## Kitty.diane

Elinathopie said:


> Ditto. Let's just make a condom out of the burger and do it on the legos. You two are masochists too right?


Why not?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elinathopie

Uh... not like Ne really goes anywhere with topics to begin with, but I really don't sense anything here xD Change of topic?


----------



## Sunn

Morfinyon said:


> Likes using lots of ropes :3
> Also wants her brains to be fucked out everytime


Inexperienced but willing.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Inexperienced but willing.


I'm not interested, but if he screws similar to his views upon women's rights, he's likely an uptight puritanical prude that strictly adheres to the missionary position & leaves her sexually unsatiated.


----------



## Sunn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'm not interested, but if he screws similar to his views upon women's rights, he's likely an uptight puritanical prude that strictly adheres to the missionary position & leaves her sexually unsatiated.


Cry me a river SJW and I'd love to see your sexual prowess with a vibrator and a cold jug of lubricant.


----------



## Sunn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'm not interested, but if he screws similar to his views upon women's rights, he's likely an uptight puritanical prude that strictly adheres to the missionary position & leaves her sexually unsatiated.


Also. Just because I view the public face of womans rights as a sham and ignorant I'm automatically ignorant when supplying adequate backing to all of my opinions? Lol. Go back to tumblr and cry harder for your special-snowflake syndrome where people legitimately care.


----------



## BlackDog

@ItsSunnyOutHere

Can I answer with a visual?


----------



## Fern

Eh, probably surprisingly passionate. And locating all erogenous zones with scientific precision.

A little aloof emotionally though, prompting lover to ask "You okay / you into this / what are you thinking ?" in bed .... but still generous.


----------



## Sunn

@BlackDog

I didnt know this was highschool.


----------



## BlackDog

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> @_BlackDog_
> 
> I didnt know this was highschool.


Oh come on, it was a joke. For some reason that scene was the first thing that came to mind when I thought of 'something weird in bed' and lo and behold - there's a gif for that.


----------



## Sunn

BlackDog said:


> Oh come on, it was a joke. For some reason that scene was the first thing that came to mind when I thought of 'something weird in bed' and lo and behold - there's a gif for that.


.. But why the sub. LOL


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Cry me a river SJW and I'd love to see your sexual prowess with a vibrator and a cold jug of lubricant.


As I indicated previously, I'm not interested in you. Definitely not interested in your sexual habits or "prowess with sex toys", but I feel bad for any potential female sex partner depending upon you caring enough to bother getting her off.
I'm not going to turn my dislike of your stance against a woman's right to be treated equally into a pissing match with you, so adios & we ought to take a break from one another for a while. Consider this notice of being unfriend zoned LOL.


----------



## Sunn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> As I indicated previously, I'm not interested in you. Definitely not interested in your sexual habits or "prowess with sex toys", but I feel bad for any potential female sex partner depending upon you caring enough to bother getting her off.
> I'm not going to turn my dislike of your stance against woman's right to be treated equally into a pissing match with you, so adios & we ought to take a break from one another for a while. Consider this notice of being unfriend zoned LOL.


You sure do take the time to antagonize and keep it rolling if you're so disinterested, that and you sure do like to come at me sexually to derogate me as a human being but yet here you are pretending to be on the upper stand by saying I'm bad for giving you the same treatment.

Sjw hypocrisy at its finest eh? Explain yourself now.

Overall you just make me laugh because I cant believe the reasoning you're pushing out and while I may not be the kindest my reasoning's not flawed. take your feelings elsewhere and honestly, get bent. You're not THAT important bby cakes, believe me. Stop pretending to be so because it's becoming.. sickening.


----------



## Sunn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> As I indicated previously, I'm not interested in you. Definitely not interested in your sexual habits or "prowess with sex toys", but I feel bad for any potential female sex partner depending upon you caring enough to bother getting her off.
> I'm not going to turn my dislike of your stance against woman's right to be treated equally into a pissing match with you, so adios & we ought to take a break from one another for a while. Consider this notice of being unfriend zoned LOL.


Also I dont remember once where I said I was against women's rights to be treated equally. I dont think you get the idea of what 'equal' is when it entails more then just positive insights, it involves all of the negatives.

But hey. Lets nitpick and pretend.


----------



## BlackDog

Fern said:


> Eh, probably surprisingly passionate. And locating all erogenous zones with scientific precision.
> 
> A little aloof emotionally though, prompting lover to ask "You okay / you into this / what are you thinking ?" in bed .... but still generous.


Such precision. I can spot a genital _like that_. 

I would say you are very sensual, perhaps a little reserved, but ultimately adventurous and generous. 

... and you maybe like orgies.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

@BlackDog I think she's the conservative librarian type in public but she cuts loose in the bedroom & rocks her SO's world. Freak off the leash loving with that gal.


----------



## bubblePOP

I want to say you're almost _animalistic_ with your sexual partners.


----------



## Sunn

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You inadvertently admitted that the double standard was rooted in morality. Therefore you support enforcing antiquated puritanical morality upon 21st century women & as such you'd support treating them as second class citizens.
> 
> I seriously doubt that you live within western culture (unless you're a throwback to pre WW2 sexism), but I do. I've 3 women in my life that are very dear to me & no damn caveman is gonna keep them down.


Admitting and accepting are two seperate ideas and yet again: you're twisting my words around. You must be good at strawmanning your arguments since that's all you can plausibly do and putting words in my mouth.

When you can quote my entire argument and pinpoint it down to the letter come back but otherwise keep your filthy opinions to yourself since they're too inadequite to hold any merit here, and yet again' your pretending so is just revolting. Get a life instead of shitposting about a 'us against them' agenda and actually get on the bandwagon for Equality.

rational equality isnt about physical equality since that will never be met, there will always be the aspect that hey a woman's a woman and a man's a man. A man's got his sexual organs and so does a woman, a woman cant do this kind of physical activity such as a male and the male can do this where a female cant genetically as well. Is it anti-feminist to point all this out? Apparently so. Your ONLY argument is bashing me and YOU are honestly a shit debater and a SHIT rationalist. 

edit: I also never said it was against the rules to be equal politically and mentally. You seem to be grasping after more straws when you have nothing and all you have is name calling and accusations. This is honestly over.
Get a new hobby.


----------



## Morfy

Wth is going on here?


----------



## bubblePOP

I feel like you'd be a very assertive lover, but very tender.


----------



## nonstampcollector

Morfinyon said:


> Wth is going on here?


Speculation upon ones sexual ability.


----------



## Scarab

I think you would like to roleplay as Shrek and dominate your lover.


----------



## chimeric

Smiling a lot and being super eager to please.


----------



## The Chameleon

Passionate, consensual sex in the missionary position for the sole purpose of procreation.


----------



## chimeric

The Chameleon said:


> Passionate, consensual sex in the missionary position for the sole purpose of procreation.


Hahaha. :kitteh:


----------



## The Chameleon

See above.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chameleon like


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

She's an INTP.
I think she'd appreciate a massage, couple glasses of wine & few slow dances to first help her unwind. 

BTW: congrats for achieving 3,000 posts.


----------



## Strayfire

Prolly whinging about how the younger generation do not understand how sex and relationships are supposed to work. 

Which, if he was talking to me would be a perfectly valid observation xD


----------



## Sempiturtle

Passionate lover.


----------



## Gentleman

Sempiturtle said:


> Passionate lover.


Efficient lover.


----------



## cinnabun

Surprisingly affectionate.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Lustful.


----------



## cinnabun

Loud and aggressive.


----------



## ae1905

submissive


----------



## Andromeda31

-very conservative
-only fucks missionary 
-reads during sex


----------



## The Portia Spider

Confident, Naughty, sexy and just simply Irresistible.. Mrowrr! ;-)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

That at avatar terrifies me. I can't think about it in bed.



stargazing grasshopper said:


> She's an INTP.
> I think she'd appreciate a massage, couple glasses of wine & few slow dances to first help her unwind.
> 
> BTW: congrats for achieving 3,000 posts.


I don't know. I currently like the idea of angry hate sex. But I'll still take that wine. 

oh and thanks. I'm sure I've said many profound things. Someone should go find my profound quotes & document then somewhere. I give great advice.   

lol


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Tries to give advice at the beginning but...
Moderately passionate; experienced, open minded


----------



## bubblePOP

Definitely dominant.


----------



## Vandrer

Smooth, thoughtful and passionate with a side of kink. =)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Likes background music.


----------



## Scarab

Mischievous.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hot. Would bang.


----------



## Morfy

Extremely kinky and fun :3


----------



## Scarab

Extremely extreme.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Not extreme. Sweet though


----------



## Scarab

Probably as sweet as sugar!


----------



## Vandrer

Domineering, but might cry afterwards. (hard with a soft core)



Daleks_exterminate said:


> Likes background music.


Wut? hmm... perhaps I need to try some more with background music, haven't done that for quite a while.


----------



## Morfy

Very efficient, experienced, knows how to make em scream :3


----------



## cinnabun

Submissive, cosplays as a kitty and yowls in pleasure when being spanked.


----------



## Golden Rose

Playful, creative and unpredictable~ like she'd happily shove a cucumber up your pooper for the hell of it.


----------



## Vandrer

Kinky and feline, goes with whatever idea pops into your head.


----------



## cinnabun

Sadist. Enjoys using whips and chains very much.


----------



## Andromeda31

-projects her wants and needs onto other people
-classy professional lady by day, and a dominatrix by night
-can make a grown man cry if he isn't ready for her
-is very convincing at role play


----------



## Vandrer

_It is a whole new world! a new fantastic point of view! no one can tell us no or where to go! or say we're only dreaming!_
That galaxy avatar just prompted an Aladdin quote, though it translates quite well to a sexual experience ;-)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Sings Disney songs while being savage, savage, barley even human.


----------



## Vandrer

What can I say? I may hakuna a tata from time to time. (Did I really just write that, huh, go with the flow...)

I would wager you are classy as fuck, very much enjoying the build up and then proceed to be a bit of a wildcat.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ravn said:


> I would wager you are classy as fuck, very much enjoying the build up and then proceed to be a bit of a wildcat.


you wager correctly, Sir. :wink:

And I wager that you would be a real mind fuck.


----------



## Andromeda31

Ravn said:


> What can I say? I may hakuna a tata from time to time. (Did I really just write that, huh, go with the flow...)
> 
> I would wager you are classy as fuck, very much enjoying the build up and then proceed to be a bit of a wildcat.


That was hilarious hahaha. :laughing:

-randomly breaks into song during sex
-stops while his partner is just about to climax for self amusement
-finaly lets his partner climax once they get really frustrated and they start begging


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hotaru said:


> Playful, creative and unpredictable~ like she'd happily shove a cucumber up your pooper for the hell of it.


Do you think that she'd serve the cucumber to you in a salad later that evening?
Causes me to wonder what she'd do to you with carrots, summer squash & zucchini.


----------



## sraddatz

Can I go back to the last female? I'm not into guys at all. I'm no homophobe, it's totally not my thing. I would imagine that Daleks_exterminate is somewhat traditional. Dim light, lingerie, flowers, etc. Maybe a nice warm bath or hot shower. Probably lots of foreplay.


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> Where do I start?


At the beginning :3


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfinyon said:


> At the beginning :3


Sensual, submissive, totally sexy, overall really great in bed :3


----------



## mony

Amazing


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Cute, loving, cuddly, and full of snuggles and kitty like noises :kitteh:


----------



## Morfy

Snuggly as fck, submissive and very kinky :3


----------



## The Chameleon

Pass, I want you to describe me! :3


----------



## Morfy

Hot, a switch, insanely sensual, likes it rough and tender at once, amazing skills with her tongue and lips owo


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Cute, snuggly, loving and lovable, super submissive, into the M in S&M, wants to role play as an anime character, and supa sexy :wink: <3


----------



## Vandrer

Aggressive hugging with a bit o' licking.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## Mr. Meepers

Great, you sleep soundly for 9 hours and feel well rested :crazy:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## Vandrer

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv

So I never really go to bed but do it all over the house, all night every night and sometimes with background music? xD
Wonderful (I am not going with sex/bed avoidance theory or whiny baby syndrome).


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ravn said:


> @_CupcakesRDaBestBruv_
> 
> So I never really go to bed but do it all over the house, all night every night and sometimes with background music? xD
> Wonderful (I am not going with sex/bed avoidance theory or whiny baby syndrome).


Exactly.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## Mr. Meepers

You eat a ton of cupcakes and, with cupcakes all over your mouth, you yell, "CUPCAKES ARE THE BEST"


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## jeevul

Well, considering that your picture is of both a male and a female, it would be rather unusual..


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slow and tender I'd say.


----------



## 66767

Medium rare


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

experimental and fun. ALways trying new things, and also keeping in mind to please his partner.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Not too imaginative and kinky, but extremely good otherwise.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Pure sweet vanilla.


----------



## Dasein




----------



## Crimson Ash

Slow and steady.


----------



## Dasein

And you are basing this purely on my avatar?


----------



## Crimson Ash

Not at all. More on the many posts in this sub forum.


----------



## Kito

Gentle and submissive, potentially awkward but in such a way it's a part of your charm and can be laughed off.


----------



## MolaMola

Kito said:


> Gentle and submissive, potentially awkward but in such a way it's a part of your charm and can be laughed off.


Normal

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaia

Passionate, won't shut up, will laugh and giggle and move about a lot, makes a lot of noice, unless properly restrained .



NewMango said:


> Normal


:laughing:


----------



## Veggie

I imagine you getting it on watching SVU, and your innocent looking ottoman is actually a kinky toy chest.

Also maybe sexting each other while you sit on the couch, otherwise ignoring each other, but as furries.

And I see ducks. I don't know what that means though 

(Did that used to be your avatar or something? )


----------



## Dasein

Good spanking fun.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Analytical. Reciprocal. "Safe"


----------



## Veggie

llamas.


----------



## 7rr7s

Probably would make your partner wear a storm trooper helmet as they bang you hard.


----------



## bleghc

If the gif wasn't obvious enough, dominant and probably likes to cosplay as a variety of different Disney characters he romanticizes to an unhealthy extent.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I would read Lolita to them as a bed time story and then tuck them in to bed as they fell asleep.


----------



## SevSevens

Sporadic probably gets pussy easy due to his boyish good looks (shiva bless him), and as a natural consequence (puts sherlock holmes hat on and lights his pipe) he probably sucks in the sack.

Skill is hard earned and won through adversity. This sugar baker boy has lived on easy street his entire life when it comes to pussy town.


----------



## Tropes

Having earned his skills by facing extreme adversity, I suspect he would innocently place hand lotion on himself before penetration and watch porn over her shoulder, a box of tissues ready next to the bed.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Like a rocket: fast with an explosive payload.


----------



## bleghc

Bloodier than the menstruating girl you're eating out.


----------



## Wellsy

Initially shy but then quite zealous


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Compunctilious.


----------



## Necrofantasia

Probably very stiff.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Verbally demanding, quite possibly verbossy at times.


----------



## Aridela

Still waters run deep. 

Probably pretty good.


----------



## bleghc

likes to use melted chocolate somewhere in there.

literally.


----------



## pwowq

High self-esteem but bland, need guidance.


----------



## Ecchi

like a fuck machine (because ISTP)


----------



## bleghc

probably just sits there , also most probably with nothing but the company of darkness (his old friend) and an anime waifu body pillow.

a secret sub and likes taking it up in the ass.


----------



## Hexigoon

An enthusiastic, playfully attentive lover who craves devotion. Highly values romance and "making love" side of things but also has many secret lewd kinks and would enjoy exposing these secrets on occasion to the right kind of lover who'd happily oblige. 
Would also imagine you liking roleplay games and many kinds of exploration.


----------



## bleghc

haha #nidomconfirmed ! 

a strong but nurturing energy, sees sex (or his initiation thereof) as a way to be romantic as opposed to an outlet for lust. has an underlying kink for brats and/or switches


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Blehssful. Blehs loudly while making love, facesits their partner till they reach blehss and do a blehjob encore to top it off.


----------



## Cherry

Unsure and hesitant, mind constantly drifting elsewhere to durians


----------



## bleghc

@*Marvin the Dendroid* considers wordplay their foreplay.  
@*Candy* a true romantic ! has a fantasy that involves incense, rose petals, her left hand, and sad love ballads playing in the background. it's valentines day and there's a half-eaten box of chocolates in her window still. 

jk 

a lot more intense and experienced than what most people would assume from her - starts off as a sub and blindsides her partner when she switches. also probably owns a pastel sex dungeon and if not is currently investing in one

edit: oh wow for one im not the one ninja'ing !! sorry marvin D:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

blehBLEH said:


> edit: oh wow for one im not the one ninja'ing !! sorry marvin D:


's all good, man :laughing: This works for you, too.


Bossy and demanding, firing off one-liners like "left, I said *left!*" and "I needz moar, come on show me what you've got!"


----------



## Cherry

HAHA ^ where those both intended for me? Posted at same time


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Candy said:


> HAHA ^ where those both intended for me? Posted at same time


yes :laughing:


----------



## Cherry

blehBLEH said:


> @*Marvin the Dendroid* considers wordplay their foreplay.
> @*Candy* a true romantic ! has a fantasy that involves incense, rose petals, her left hand, and sad love ballads playing in the background. it's valentines day and there's a half-eaten box of chocolates in her window still.
> 
> jk
> 
> a lot more intense and experienced than what most people would assume from her - starts off as a sub and blindsides her partner when she switches. also probably owns a pastel sex dungeon and if not is currently investing in one
> 
> edit: oh wow for one im not the one ninja'ing !! sorry marvin D:


LOL. Not far off with second version of the story, minus dungeons (even if pastel lol) and weird, scary 'extra' shit.


----------



## bleghc

lmao yea (@both being for u)! @Candy i can do marvin (  ) 
@*Marvin the Dendroid* for some reason i can imagine u not being all that experienced but still somehow being the most satisfying. grunts a lot (coupled w a deep/raspy voice) which probably helps get aforementioned partners off. reallyyy into girls who tie their hair back into tight ponytails bc then he has something to pull on when he's getting sucked off


----------



## Cherry

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> 's all good, man :laughing: This works for you, too.
> 
> 
> Bossy and demanding, firing off one-liners like "left, I said *left!*" and "I needz moar, come on show me what you've got!"


I detest the spelling of the word "moar" and would never do dat. Anyway continue!!!! XD


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

I do love me some ponytails h: They just look good you know?

@blehBLEH has a secret BDSM dungeon complete with a torture table, but only the chosen get to see it.


----------



## bleghc

^has a subconscious desire to cosplay as an anthropomorphic pinkie pie at some point in her life (assuming she hasnt already) 










sOrRyNoTsOrRy :blushed::laughing:

NINJAED AGAIN HAHA - one sec


----------



## Cherry

blehBLEH said:


> ^has a subconscious desire to cosplay as an anthropomorphic pinkie pie at some point in her life (assuming she hasnt already)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sOrRyNoTsOrRy :blushed::laughing:
> 
> NINJAED AGAIN HAHA - one sec


Wrong again. Absolutely hate cosplay.


----------



## bleghc

that was for @*Candy* lol ! (and darn i'll get it right some day)
@*Marvin the Dendroid* underlying mommy issues which manifest in his attraction towards self-identified cougars who wear too much leopard and maybe probably unironically wears those cat headbands (yes, even and especially outside the context of having sex) 

:laughing:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

What's all this mindreading now? I do love cats :crying: I feel _vulnerable_ all of a sudden :shocked:

@*blehBLEH* Dreams of a threesome with two handsome Vulcans with deep voices.


----------



## Crowbo

Is probably a switch


----------



## bleghc

m̶u̶c̶h̶ ̶p̶r̶e̶f̶e̶r̶s̶ ̶h̶o̶t̶ ̶t̶u̶b̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶d̶s̶.̶ ̶

shy but more open than most to experimenting. likes to wear wigs and might occasionally dress up as a founding father if and only inly because that's the only way to get others to call him daddy :laughing:


----------



## Cherry

likes to wiggle butt around a lot

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir

Has a serious - classy demeanour - makes you think she is a diva until she feels comfortable enough to drop her class. Surprise - surprise she can be more dirty and experimental than you and you could never tell.


----------



## bleghc

rough, has experience, likes hitting it from the back, can be surprisingly romantic when you least expect it. likes to bite but more importantly likes to be bitten back.


----------



## Cherry

SirCanSir said:


> Has a serious - classy demeanour - makes you think she is a diva until she feels comfortable enough to drop her class. Surprise - surprise she can be more dirty and experimental than you and you could never tell.


Don't have a 'diva' demeanour in real life, more like quirky, goofy, funny, witty and observant, but also classy and sophisticated, yes. XD


----------



## Cherry

@blehBLEH 

likes to watch porn and then masturbate and then masturbate another 6 times and then goes on tinder to find someone for a bit of youuuuuuuuuuuu know


----------



## bleghc

c̶a̶n̶d̶y̶ ̶w̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶u̶ ̶w̶a̶t̶c̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶y̶e̶s̶t̶e̶r̶d̶a̶y̶ ̶

likes giving hard/incredibly visible hickies, a huge tease, and can probably only get in bed with people she's been emotionally intimate with (i.e. might struggle a bit more with the idea of one night stands, maybe?? or at the very least, there has to be a sense of trust established so a bit more self-preservative in that sense) probably gets off the most to series-length erotica (as opposed to actual porn, lmao)


----------



## Lucan1010

Probably dresses up as some variation of a Sailor or the Moon, but never both. Only communicates with her partner using the sound, "bleh".


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Like having to handle a really old first edition.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Like having to break in a new book so it doesn't close everytime you set it down.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Likes to go rough but can be gentle when needed or wants to as well.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> Likes to go rough but can be gentle when needed or wants to as well.


Acts like he wants it gentle but actually wants it rough as fuck.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Picturing a kid's first time with a set of crayons and a coloring book.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

I'm picturing a rodeo.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Enjoys reverse-cowgirl perhaps


----------



## Lucan1010

Enjoys ENTP in Meme stump, whatever that would be


----------



## bleghc

likes to roleplay as the protagonists of his favorite tv shows. also may or may not have an amplified russian accent that may or may not be fake. hmmmmmm

in2 girls as hairy as his hat lol


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Wild brat.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Probably into animal role-play


----------



## bleghc

that’s not guessing horsey !! i already sent u my results smh ur such a cheater

a sexual sadist but vehemently apologizes to the ppl he sleeps w after being rough w them (even tho that’s what they wanted). also only has one mood and that’s “horny”

edit that was for horsey lol
@*Crow*y into exhibitionism, deals w his morning wood by going to the woods w his partner. likes to pretend he’s a bird and bawks a lot


----------



## Dr Whoresy

blehBLEH said:


> that’s not guessing horsey !! i already sent u my results smh ur such a cheater
> 
> a sexual sadist but vehemently apologizes to the ppl he sleeps w after being rough w them (even tho that’s what they wanted). also only has one mood and that’s “horny”
> 
> edit that was for horsey lol
> @*Crow*y into exhibitionism, deals w his morning wood by going to the woods w his partner. likes to pretend he’s a bird and bawks a lot


Look at BLEH out here exposing me. 

Bleh is definitely willing to try anything once and probably meows if you find the right button of hers to press. :wink:

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir

Meh thats not even fun anymore you filled the place with your spoilers


----------



## bleghc

it’s the whorsey’s fault
@Sir doesn’t appreciate predictability ! always wanting to try something/someone new and defs not a manifestation of any potential commitment issues


----------



## SirCanSir

...You play dirty. Bringing commitment issues into this how dare you. 

I read something about brat earlier --> makes perfect sense. BlehBlahBleh you are a sub that teases enough to enjoy power struggle later. 
You are aggressive and reactive on the outside but you just want to to build up the atmosphere for your partner to fight back, dominate you and tame you.

maybe also tie you in a bed after immobilizing you is the ideal scenario.


----------



## Wisteria

Probably the player type with commitment issues? Definitely rough play thats aggressive but not anything too out of the ordinary.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Playboy bunny type. Sexy and a tease.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry

i think he would be takin his horse to the old town road and he gonna riiiiiiiiiiiide til he can't no more


----------



## SirCanSir

TBH not interested in answering below guys but it seems that you are way rougher than I thought Mr horse. Do you also own equipment for your sadistic plays?


Bad Bunny said:


> Probably the player type with commitment issues? Definitely rough play thats aggressive but not anything too out of the ordinary.


Oi don't go along with this commitment statement you ll give me a bad name in the whole community and I just came back to it. 


Hmmm from what I recall of you... Romantic type, not after the flesh enjoyment but after the feelings in their pure form guiding you there. 

Finding a guy you can trust and then after feeling secure you surrender yourself to his will.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

SirCanSir said:


> TBH not interested in answering below guys but it seems that you are way rougher than I thought Mr horse. Do you also own equipment for your sadistic plays? Oi don't go along with this commitment statement you ll give me a bad name in the whole community and I just came back to it.
> 
> 
> Hmmm from what I recall of you... Romantic type, not after the flesh enjoyment but after the feelings in their pure form guiding you there.
> 
> Finding a guy you can trust and then after feeling secure you surrender yourself to his will.


I am actually very rough. But I end up feeling bad and apologizing after in case I hurt them...even if we both wanted it. Like I love degrading my partner but at the same time, I'm always worried I hurt them

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir

DrEquine said:


> I am actually very rough. But I end up feeling bad and apologizing after in case I hurt them...even if we both wanted it. Like I love degrading my partner but at the same time, I'm always worried I hurt them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hahahahha this is what happens when your sexual desires can't keep up with your empathy


----------



## Dr Whoresy

SirCanSir said:


> Hahahahha this is what happens when your sexual desires can't keep up with your empathy


It totally sucks, haha. I'll tell the girl what a stupid whore they are and then apologize later telling them I didn't mean any of it and I'll check if they're okay or it I hurt them LOL

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless

Was on page 24 while I was looking back at what members discussed in prior years


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hmmmm.... Honestly i could see either being into slapping partners in the face and yelling "Geronimo!", Or be really into creating a sensory experience. 


It really could go either way 😅😜


----------

